# Franzsösische Westalpen, St. Veran, Queyras, Ecrins, Monte Visio, PdS



## rayc (1. August 2011)

Ende August wollen wir in die frz. Westalpen.

Diesmal nicht als Cross, sondern mit stationären Standort.

2008 bin ich bereits bei einem 2-wöchigen Cross durch die frz. Westalpen gekommen. 
2009 war ich bei einen Cross in den itla. Westalpen dabei, siehe Bericht zum Cottischen WessiX unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=421907

Die ersten 3-4 Tage werden wir Port du Soleil ansteuern, da gibt es ja einen eigenen Thread zu.

Bisher schwebt mit St. Veran als 2ter Standort  vor.
In der Gite d'etap in St.Veran haben wir 2008 übernachtet.
Hier gibt es die Möglichkeit mehre hochalpine Pässe zu überqueren.

2008 sind wir yber den Col Blachet und dann über den Col Longet ins Ubaye-Tal abgefahren.

a) Eine Runde könnte von St. Veran über Col de Chanoumiere (2884 m) und dann weiter über den Col Vieux (2806 m) sein.
Die Abfahrt vom Col Vieux hat stuntzi als sehr schön beschrieben.

b) Von St. Veran über den Col St. Veran (2844 m).
Die Abfahrt hatten ich mir 2008 vom Rocca Bainca (3059 m) angeschaut, sieht sehr nett aus.
Retour dann über Col de la Longet (2660 m) und Col de la Noir (2955 m). Alternativ über Col  Blachnet (2897 m).
c) Von St. Veran über den Col de la Noir ins Ubaye-Tal bis Maljanet.
Über Col Tronchet (2661 m), oder Col Giradin (2699 m) via GR5 und dann GR58 über Col des Estranques (2651 m) zurück nach St. Veran.
Das ist dann aber eine 2 Tages Tour.
Kennt einer die drei letzt genannten Cols?


Alternative Standorte sind auch von Interesse, falls einer Tips hat.

Z.B. in den Ecrins zwischen Briancon u Gap.
Kann man da Biken, oder geht es einfach schon zu hoch hinaus?

Oder eine Mont Visio Umrundung.
Hat hat jemand Infos zu?
Westlich sind wir am Monte Visio 2009 durch.
Also Col de Valante (2815 m) und Passo della Losetta (2875 m).
Aber die Ostumgehung um den Monte Viso sagt mir nichts.

Über Tips, ... würden wir uns sehr freuen.

ray


----------



## pedale3 (1. August 2011)

Hallo Rayc,

immer wieder schön in France, nicht wahr?

Ich war 2010 für 9 Tage im Queyras, die Routen/Touren hab ich Zuhause noch irgendwo als TXT Files rumliegen und kann sie Dir zukommen lassen.
Ggf. hab ich auch noch Tracks, aber nicht korrigiert und nicht bewertet.

Schonmal soviel vorweg, die Touren waren allesamt klasse. Wir schieben und tragen ja ähnlich gerne ;-)

"Col des Estranques (2651 m) zurück nach St. Veran" -> ist klasse, DH 100% mit Flow und heissen Bremsen fahrbar. Hoch viel zu schieben!

"Col Vieux" ist auch nen toller DH, nur leider viel zu leicht zu erreichen und daher sehr "ausgelatscht" (GR58). Bin an dem Tag ne Runde so gefahren: Vallante/Losetta/Agnel/Vieux.

Der absolute Trail Hammer dort ist für mich aber der vom Pic Malrif bis direkt nach Abries runter! Und der ist zum Glück nicht so leicht zu erreichen. Runde war so: Col Peas/Les Fonts/Pic Malrif/Abries.

Ich koche Biketechnisch dieses Jahr auf kleiner Flamme und werde vermutlich erst nächstes Jahr wieder nen Cross starten.

Wer der franz. mächteig ist: http://www.vttour.fr/topos/massifs.php?m=6

/Pedale3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (1. August 2011)

Danke!
Col de Peas und retour über Pic Malrif hört sich auch gut an. 
Diese nehme ich sofort in unsere Planung auf. 
Wir sind 2008 über den Col Ayes.
Die Abfahrt über den GR5 nach Fort Queyras war richtig nett.

Tracks wären super, es ist egal ob fehlerbereinigt. 
Ich schicke dir mal meine Email-Adresse. 


Jetzt muss das Wetter in den Alpen besser werden.
Plan B ist Finale, aber ich hoffe nicht das es dazu kommt.


Ich und gerne Laufen?
Hey, das mache ich nur wenn ich ein Bike dabei habe.
Gute Laune verbreite ich dabei aber nicht.
Aber der Ruf der Berge ist stärker als der innere Schweinehund.

ray


----------



## Fubbes (2. August 2011)

Die Ecke ist wirklich traumhaft. Leider hat mir der Süd-Wessix 2010 den Westalpencross 2011 (Martigny-Lago Maggiore) versaut. Er war einfach nicht zu toppen (auch nicht vom Wetter).

Vom Malrif nach Abries ist genial und nicht zu schwer (Danke noch mal an Pedale3). Col de La Noire ins Ubaye ebenfalls toll (die Klettereinlage vor dem Talgrund kann man quer über die Wiese umfahren). 
Col de Malmort nach Larche dürfte ja zu weit südlich sein, ist aber von Stuntzi schon gewürdigt worden.
Es gibt zwar immer mal was zu tragen aber die Abfahrten rechtfertigen das jedes mal.

St. Veran liegt strategisch sehr gut, denke ich. Abries könnte noch eine Alternative sein.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## rayc (3. August 2011)

Col de Noire will ich diesmal machen, da wir 2008 via Col Blanchet und Col Longet ins Ubaye-Tal sind.
Wo ist da eine Klettereinlage, direkt oben am Col Noire?

@pedale3 hat  auch auch mich sehr hilfreich per Mail mit Infos versorgt.
Vielen Dank dafür. 

Daniel, wo ist Col de Malmort bei Larche genau?
Ich finde ihn online bei www.geoportail.fr nicht.
Ich habs dann doch gefunden.
Ah, du meinst den Col Mallemort auf den GR5.
Namen unterscheiden sich teilweise, je nachdem man welche Karte man hat.
Ja das ist für uns zu südlich.

Aus den Ubaye-Tal müssen wir wieder nach Norden.
Ich habe mir Col Tronchet (2661 m), oder Col Giradin (2699 m) in GoogleEarth angeschaut.
Col Tronchet scheint da die bessere Wahl zu sein, der Weg ist besser erkennbar.
Das dürften trotzdem 700 Hm berghoch Schieben und Tragen sein.
Die Abfahrt nach Norden dürfte kein Problem sein, nach Süden könnte es spanned sein.



Ein anderer Punkt, ich wurde per Mail zum Col Vallante (südlich vom Refigio Viso) und Passo della Losetta gefragt.
Ich wurde gefragt, ob man zum  Col Vallant auch schieben kann, statt zu tragen.
Wir haben da getragen, ich sehe nicht das man da schieben kann.
Bei der Querung zum Passo della Losetta kann man dagegen bis auf paar Meter schieben.
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

ray


----------



## rayc (3. August 2011)

zur Monte Visio Umrundung wurde mir folgender Link geschickt:
http://westalpen.wordpress.com/karte/giro-del-monviso/
Wenn man auf große Karten Ansicht geht, kann man die Route als KML downloaden.

Evt. hilft das jemanden weiter.
Wir werden es wohl nicht machen.
In der Queyras haben wir genug Touren-Möglichkeiten.


ray


----------



## pedale3 (3. August 2011)

DH vom Col Mallemort nach Larche: der beginnt unterhalb der "Tete Viraysse" und oberhalb von "Fort Mallemort" auf ca 2500hm und runter auf ca 1700Hm. Der Weg ist sogar als VTT Route ausgeschildert. Viel Flow!

Ich würde den DH für sich gesehen nicht so hochjubeln wie Stunzi, aber wenn man eh in der Gegend ist lohnt der schon. Glaube Stunzi hatte den auch nur so sehr gelobt weil er im Vergleich die "Bassa del Druos" verreissen wollte. Es gibt einiges nettes um den Mallemort drumherum: Gite in Fouillouse, Col Vallonet, das Fort Mallemort, die Serpentinen hoch zum Gipfelfort "Tete Viraysse" (Hat Stunzi ausgelassen).

Wenn man im Queyras Station macht (St Veran etc.) ist es aber ne (zu) lange Anfahrt mit dem Auto über den Col du Vars nach St.Paul. Das würde ich nicht machen, da gibts im Parc du Queyras einfach viel zu viele gute Sachen!


----------



## franzam (3. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Danke!
> Col de Peas und retour über Pic Malrif hört sich auch gut an.
> Diese nehme ich sofort in unsere Planung auf.
> ...
> ray



Von Les Fonts zum Malrif siehts so aus:






d.h.: ca. 800hm tragen


----------



## Fubbes (3. August 2011)

@rayc: 
Malrif sind keine 800 hm Tragen. Einiges ist auch bequem zu schieben. 600 hm verbleiben aber geschätzt, am Ende ziemlich steil durchs Geröll. Ich trage zwar lieber, als zu Schieben, gelegentliche Entlastung des Rückens tut aber auch gut. Und beim Malrif rentiert sich jeder Meter hoch 

Die Klettereinlage ist beim Abstieg vom Noire kurz bevor man den Talgrund des Ubaye erreicht. Der Track aus dem Mountainbike-Magazin umgeht das quer über die Wiese. Ich weiß nun auch warum. Kann ihn per PM schicken.

Die Sachen sind auch alle in meinem Bericht von 2010 beschrieben.

Vallante kenn ich noch nicht, ist eine Option für einen zweiten Wessix. 

Du kannst auch mal bei Achim Zahn kurz reinschauen. Ich war erstaunt, dass ich von seiner derzeitigen Mon Viso-Passage so gut wie nichts namentlich kenne.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## rayc (3. August 2011)

An die Klettereinlage kann ich mich nicht erinnern.
Wir mussten 2008 kurz vor Talgrund mal schieben.
Aber in 3 Jahren kann viel passieren.
Oder es war nicht der Rede wert, nach der Klettereinlage im Aufstieg zum Col Longet  
Oder habe ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden?

Hier mal unsere 2 Etappen von 2008 durch die Queyras:
WestalpenX VII (Briancon-St. Veran)
WestalpenX VIII (St. Veran-Jausiers)

Daniel, deine Bericht schau ich mir auch an.

ray


----------



## pedale3 (4. August 2011)

Aufstieg Malrif,

von Oben, Blick zurück:





In der V-Senke liegt nicht mehr sichtbar "Les Fonds" (Mit guter Gite Etappe).

von Unten:




In der Mitte der "Col", links davon der "Pic".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (4. August 2011)

Rayc, das Kletterstück ist noch am Abstieg vom Noir, du kannst es also eigtl. nicht kennen. Bevor man auf den Weg im Ubaye (vom Longet kommend) trifft.
Das war wenig spaßig und sieht so aus:





Das Mountainbike-Magazin hat den Track soagr noch online: hier


----------



## rayc (4. August 2011)

Autsch! 

Danke für das Bild und den Link.

Das wäre eine nette überraschung. 
Das dürfte nicht jedermans Ding sein, da ist der Hinweis mit der Umfahrung über die Wiese sehr hilfreich. 

@pedale3, 600 Hm im Aufstieg zum Malrif machen mir keine Sorge.
Meine Liebste sucht schon fleissig biketaugliche Wanderschuhe. 

Momentan sind wir am Überlegen, ob wir wirklich 2.5 tage Zwischenstop in PdS machen, 3 weitere Tage in der Queyras hören sich nämlich immer verlockender an.

ray


----------



## pedale3 (4. August 2011)

Hy Fubbes,

welche Spaßbremse hält Dich denn da am Hinterrad fest? Kein Wunder das Du da nicht runter getrailt bist ;-)

Rayc, das ist ne schwierige Entscheidung ;-))

/Pedale


----------



## franzam (4. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Autsch!
> 
> Danke für das Bild und den Link.
> 
> ...



Für den Aufstieg zum Malrif reichen auch die 5 10.

In den flacheren Teilen des Aufstiegs ist der Pfad tw. so tief ausgetreten, bzw ausgeschwemmt, dass man auch nicht alles fahren kann( außer man hat keine Pedale dran.)
Ach ja, Sonntag vor einer Woche hats bis auf 2400 geschneit.


----------



## rayc (4. August 2011)

5.10 gehen schon beim Laufen, nur sind die Dinger nicht Wasserdicht.
Und so schlimm wird es mit den tragen nicht, beim PyrenäenX hatten wir eine Etappe die fast nur aus Tragen und Schieben bestand. 
Destewegen nun die Wanderschuhe 

Jaja, die bösen Wanderer, treten die Pfade einfach aus. 
Aber das ist auf vielen Wanderwegen durchaus normal.

Das mit den Schnee ist unschön, da hoffe ich auf Besserung.

Plan B ist Finale oder Roya-tal/Tende.
beides ist eigentlich erst für Oktober geplant, aber wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt...

Unterkunft buchen wir deshalb auch erst 2-3 Tage vorher.

ray


----------



## Fubbes (4. August 2011)

Vergiss das Wetter. Ich war am 27.7. am Col Lauson, Schneefall ab 3000 m, also ein gutes Stück höher, aber selbst das taut ruck zuck weg. Gerade im noch südlicheren Queyras ist Schnee echt kein Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willem12 (5. August 2011)

Es gibt viel info im diesen website 1001sentiers.fr ins forum.
Velo de Montagne (VDM)
Meisten touren sind veroffentlicht in vtttour.fr, aber das weist du schoen


----------



## thof (7. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Ein anderer Punkt, ich wurde per Mail zum Col Vallante (südlich vom Refigio Viso) und Passo della Losetta gefragt.
> Ich wurde gefragt, ob man zum  Col Vallant auch schieben kann, statt zu tragen.
> Wir haben da getragen, ich sehe nicht das man da schieben kann.
> Bei der Querung zum Passo della Losetta kann man dagegen bis auf paar Meter schieben.
> ...



Vom Lago Lestio hinauf zum Vallante habe ich zu 98% (mühsam) geschoben (teilweise gewuchtet). Den Übergang zum Losetta bin ich sogar viel gfahren, nur die letzten Meter (am Kasernengeäude vorbei) muss man schieben (aber nicht tragen). 
Alles in allem sehr lohnend!


----------



## rayc (8. August 2011)

thof schrieb:


> Vom Lago Lestio hinauf zum Vallante habe ich zu 98% (mühsam) geschoben (teilweise gewuchtet). Den Übergang zum Losetta bin ich sogar viel gfahren, nur die letzten Meter (am Kasernengeäude vorbei) muss man schieben (aber nicht tragen).
> Alles in allem sehr lohnend!



Gewuchtet kann ich mir vorstellen, das sind schon paar Absätze drin.
Eigentlich schiebe ich so viel wie möglich, aber da war für mich klar, tragen ist die bessere Lsg.
Aber schön zu hören, das es doch geht.

Zum Losetta kann man sicherlich viel fahren (S1?), es kommt darauf an wie man mit den Steilhang zu recht kommt. Der Weg ist teilweise sehr schmal, und nach links geht es schon deutlich runter.

ray


----------



## rayc (10. August 2011)

pedale3, hat eine nette Tourensammlung gepostet, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=538392

Danke dafür 

ray


----------



## rayc (6. September 2011)

So, nun unsere Touren in der Queyras:

Queyras2011_Caramantran_Col_St.Versan
Queyras2011_Col_Chamoussiere_Col_Vieux
Queyras2011__Col_dePeas_Col_Malrif
Queyras2011_Summit_Bucher_Col_Estranques
Queyras2011_Col_duLauzon_Col_Furfande
Queyras2011_Col_deMoussiere
Queyras2011_Col_duTronchet
Queyras2011_Briancon_Fort_de_l'Infernet

Bei Fragen zu den Touren, einfach posten.




Bilder sind im Fotoalbum von @scylla zu finden.

ray


----------



## Fubbes (6. September 2011)

Na, gib bitte wenigstens mal kurz deine Eindrücke wieder.

Daniel


----------



## rayc (6. September 2011)

Abfahrt vom Col de Peas lohnt nicht.
Abfahrt vom Malrif lohnt, aber der Weg bis zum Col ist sehr mühsame Schlepperei.

Abfahrt vom Col St. Veran lohnt eher nicht, stattdesen besser über Col Blanchet abfahren.

Col Vieux würde ich als das Highlight in der Queyras bezeichnen.
Alle anderen Touren kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Man muss halt Spitzkehren mögen 

Queyras ist ein lohneswertes Bikerevier.
Es sind mehr als die obigen 8 Touren möglich.
Man muss sich auf viel Schieben/Tragen bergauf einstellen.
Wetter ist im Mittel eher trocken, im Vergleich zu anderen Regionen der Alpen.

Wir hatten unsere Unterkunft in Moline en Queyras (Apartment).
Einkaufen ist extrem teuer, am besten Vorräte aus der Heimat mitbringen.

ray


----------



## scylla (6. September 2011)

... bei der Col Furfande Runde den kleinen "harmlosen" Zwischenhügel zwischen den beiden großen Anstiegen weglassen und lieber auf Straße nach Arvieux runter und dann auf der Piste zum Col Furfande von ganz unten hoch! Das harmlose Hügelchen ist auf der Abfahrt fieser als man beim Draufschauen denkt. Kletterpassage wo man die Räder halbwegs passabel eigentlich nur zu zweit rüber bekommt inclusive. 
Wenn man's doch versucht sollte man auf Tiefblick abfahren und Schwindelfrei sein... der Weg an sich ist zu großen Teilen fahrtechnisch einfach aber sehr schmal am Steilhang lang! Mir graut's immer noch wenn ich daran denke 

Die Abfahrt vom Col Vieux sollte man auf jeden Fall machen wenn man sich in der Gegend rumtreibt, auch wenn sie oben vom fahrtechnischen Anspruch noch langweilig erscheint... das macht sich nach unten hin  und die Landschaft sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen. Grandios!


----------



## pedale3 (7. September 2011)

Morjens,

schönes Touren-Pensum!
Würdet ihr ein zweites mal über den Malrif wollen?

/Pedale


----------



## isartrails (7. September 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> ... Einkaufen ist extrem teuer, am besten Vorräte aus der Heimat mitbringen. ...


 Es trägt zwar nicht gerade zum Gelingen dieses Threads bei, dem ich inhaltlich leider nichts beisteuern kann, obwohl ich auf Bikethemen spezialisierter Reisejournalist bin, aber ich muss schon sagen: 
Sehr seltsames Konzept hast du da, wenn es um das Thema Reisen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (7. September 2011)

Eine Frage zum Titel: Für was steht PdS?


----------



## rayc (7. September 2011)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Morjens,
> 
> schönes Touren-Pensum!
> Würdet ihr ein zweites mal über den Malrif wollen?
> ...



Hochzugs zum Col Peas, habe wir eine bessere Varinate gefunden.
Ich denke so spart man fast 30 min.
Schau dir das mal an.

Die Abfahrt vom Malrif würde ih gerne noch einmal fahren.
Wir standen ziemlich unter Zeitdruck, waren etwa um 18 Uhr oben am Col.
Eigentlich wollten wir die Abfahrt runter nach Aguilles, sind dann aber lieber auf Nummer Sicher gegangangen und deine Track nach Abries gefolgt.
Sehr schöne Abfahrt. 
Aber das Bike noch einmal da hoch schleppen, ich weis nicht.

ray


----------



## rayc (7. September 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Es trägt zwar nicht gerade zum Gelingen dieses Threads bei, dem ich inhaltlich leider nichts beisteuern kann, obwohl ich auf Bikethemen spezialisierter Reisejournalist bin, aber ich muss schon sagen:
> Sehr seltsames Konzept hast du da, wenn es um das Thema Reisen geht.



Die Preise vor Ort waren reine Touriabzocke.
Etwa 3-4mal höher als zuhause.
Die Lokals gehen da nicht einkaufen, die fahren halt 30 km bis zum nächsten Ort.
Diese Abzocke muss man nicht unterstützen.
Trotzdem haben wir lokale Spezialitäten mit nach hause gebracht.

Die frz. Küche ist nicht die beste, sie kann bei weiten nicht mit der span. oder ital. Küche mithalten. Wir sind deshalb nur einmal Abends essen gegangen. Und ich bin nicht zum ersten mal in Frankreich in Urlaub.
Letztes Jahr waren wir essenstechnisch froh wie wir von der frz. Seite auf die span. Seite der Pyrenäen gewechselt sind.
Mittags haben wir eingekehrt, wenn eine Hütte passend auf den
Weg lag.

Meinen Rat halte für mehr als vernünftig, Abzocke sollte man unterlaufen.

ray


----------



## rayc (7. September 2011)

3cinos schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Titel: Für was steht PdS?



Port du Soleil.
Das ist ein riesen großes Bikepark-arena.
Da gibt es einen eigenen Thread zu.

Wir wollten ursprünglich 2-3 Tage in PdS einen Zwischenstop einlegen.

ray


----------



## pedale3 (8. September 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Hochzugs zum Col Peas, habe wir eine bessere Varinate gefunden.
> Ich denke so spart man fast 30 min.
> Schau dir das mal an.
> ray



...das müsste die Private Piste von dem unfreundlichen Almbauern sein. Hatte ich letztens auf dem Wanderweg um-schoben. Die flachen Teile des Trails zum Peas kann man übrigens fahren.

Wie ich sehe seid ihr direkt vom Col Malrif zum See runter statt noch zum Pic Malrif hoch zu tragen. Mensch, es war doch erst 18:00 ;-)
Denke mal, das Stück zum See war unfahrbar, oder?

/Pedale.


----------



## Fubbes (8. September 2011)

Ich bin damals auch direkt zum See runter. Am Pass oben hatte ich deinen Tipp kurz verlegt.
Unfahrbar ist das nicht. Ganz oben ist aber nur einer von uns gefahren, siehe Bild.
Blöd waren nur zwei größere Schneefelder weiter unten kurz vor dem See.

Den Aufstieg habe ich gar nicht mehr als so schlimm in Erinnerung, obwohl es der längster während des Süd-Wessix war. Die Abfahrt lässt halt vieles vergessen 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## scylla (8. September 2011)

ja, bis zum see runter haben wir geschoben/getragen

das obere stück wäre rein von der fahrtechnischen seite her noch locker fahrbar gewesen, wenn man sich getraut hätte... mir war's zu abschüssig nebenan. weiter unten dann wäre es aber auch für einen besseren fahrtechniker höchstens noch zwischendrin mal meterweise zu fahren gewesen, da sich durch wasserläufe/erosion teils meterhohe rinnen in den weg gefressen hatten, die man auch nicht umgehen/umfahren hätte können. da wäre man schlicht drin stecken geblieben. beim hochlaufen auf der anderen seite hatte uns ein entgegenkommendes wandererpärchen schon davor gewarnt, dass der weg stark ausgewaschen sei. wir waren also mental schon darauf vorbereitet 

@pedale
das mit dem unfreundlichen almbauern wussten wir nicht... sind ihm gott sei dank nicht über den weg gelaufen! ein warn-schild (privatgelände o.ä.) haben wir auch nicht bemerkt. wir haben nur beim abzweig auf den wanderweg kurz auf die karte geschaut, und uns noch gewundert, warum du einen wanderweg hoch geschleppt hast, wo es sich doch nebenan gemütlich auf der piste kurbeln lässt 
die piste vom unfreundlichen bauern wurde übrigens augenscheinlich auch von einer wandergruppe genutzt, die uns weiter unten mit muli-gepäcktransport vom col her entgegen kam. jedenfalls durften wir bis oben ständig um die muli-sch*** slalom fahren/laufen (ein wunder, dass sich das tier nicht schon aufgelöst hatte, bei so vielen dampfenden häufchen, die da auf dem weg lagen)


----------



## rayc (8. September 2011)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...das müsste die Private Piste von dem unfreundlichen Almbauern sein. Hatte ich letztens auf dem Wanderweg um-schoben. Die flachen Teile des Trails zum Peas kann man übrigens fahren.
> 
> Wie ich sehe seid ihr direkt vom Col Malrif zum See runter statt noch zum Pic Malrif hoch zu tragen. Mensch, es war doch erst 18:00 ;-)
> Denke mal, das Stück zum See war unfahrbar, oder?
> ...



Echt?
Da ist auch eine Wandermarkierung. Da kam uns eine Gruppe geführter Wanderer entgegen.
Das letzte Stück muss man hochschieben (5-10 min), dann ist man wieder auf den normalen Wanderweg hoch zum Col Peas.

Am Malrif war es windig, da wollte ich auch nicht am Grat fahren, so wie von dir vorgeschlagen.
Das erste Stück zum See ist fahrbar, weiter unten ist der Weg sehr tief ausgewaschen, ich würde sagen unfahrbar.

Zurück zur Frage, ob ich  noch einmal den Col Marif fahren würde.

Wenn ich in der Ecke noch einen Cross fahren würde, wäre der Col Malrif in der engeren Wahl.

Ich könnte mir folgende Varianten vorstellen:
- Col de Ayes kenne ich von 2008, leichter Col mit nur 30 min Schieben.
Da könnte man einen Schwenker über den Col du Lauzon (sind wir jetzt gefharen) machen.
Dann GR5 zum Lac Roue, geile Abfahrt über Gr5 nach Chateau Queyras!, Col Formage, Col Gerandin nach Maljasset, Col de Mary nach Italien.
- Col de Peas nach Süden lohnt in meinen Augen nicht
- Col Malrif und dann GR58A nach Aiguilles, Col de la Noir wenn man nach Maljasett will oder Col Blanchet nach Italien (Col St. Veran lohnt eher nicht).
Von Col Malrif nach Abries wenn man zum Col Vallant will, wobei ich die Abfahrt vom Passo Lousetta Richtung Strasse vom Col Agnel nicht sehr lohenswert finde. Da würde ich die direkte Abfahrt probieren.
- Col des Thures nach la Roux/Abries kenne ich nicht
- Col Vieux (nicht verwechseln!)(bin ich 2009 gefahren)  nach la Roux/Abries ist nichts besonderes.

Hmm, ich glaube ich würde über den Col Marif gehen, nach Aiguilles, Col Formage, Col Girandin nach Maljasset und dann nach Italien.

Col Giradin und retour über Col Tronchet wollten wir eigentlich machen.
Aber morgens war es wolkig und für gegen Abend war Regen gemeldet. 
Naja, es kam anders und ab Mittag war wieder blauer Himmel.
Aber mir war das Risiko zu hoch bei schlechten Wetter über 2 Col mit 2700 m zu gehen.

Eine ganz andere Idee, die mich reizen würde, wäre die Ostumgehung des Mont Visio.

ray


----------



## Fubbes (8. September 2011)

Wie fandest du den Noire?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (8. September 2011)

Den Noire sind wir nicht gefahren.
Die Idee haben wir nicht weiter verfolgt, stattdesen wollten wir Col Girardin und retour Col Tronchet fahren.

Wie du sieht gibt es in der Queyras genügend Pässe die ich nicht kenne.

Wenn es zeitlich klappt, wollen wir im Oktober nochmals in die Westalpen, dann aber weiter südlich ins Roya-Tal und anschliessend nach Finale.

ray


----------



## pedale3 (8. September 2011)

...wenn's klappt, crosse ich nächstes Jahr die Gegend 

Vom Col Malrif zum See bin ich nicht viel gefahren, vom Pic Malrif geht einiges mehr (wenn der Wind nicht so von Westen bläst).

Col Tures ist auch sehr nett! Danach direkt nach Italien rüber und die Ostseite des Viso queren....

Wie ich gesehen habe, seid ihr auf dem Pic Caramantran gewesen aber nicht nach Süden zum St.Veran abgefahren sondern wieder zurück zum Chamoussiere. Das steht bei mir nämlich für den nächsten Cross ganz oben auf der Liste! Also:
Refuge Agnel - Col Chamoussiere - Pic Caramantran - Col St.Veran - Pic Blanchet - Col Blanchet - Col Longet - Ubaye Tal.

Der Trail vom Caramantran (3000er) weiter auf dem Grad entlang sieht recht "interessant" aus!

/Pedale.


----------



## rayc (8. September 2011)

Ja wir sind am Pic Caramantran umgedreht.
Da ist eine kleine Klettereinlage.
Ich bin da ohne Bike hoch um mir es anzuschauen.
Ehrlich gesagt, ich hätte da gerne beide Hände zum festhalten.
Auch war es meiner Freundin zu luftig.
Wir mussten ja nur 100 Hm runter und konnten recht leicht queren.
Ich denke wir haben nur 15 min durch das Umfahren verloren.

Col St.Veran fängt nett an, abe rim unterne Teil darf man sich mit Kuhweiden auseinander setzen.

Pic Blanchet sagt mir gerade nichts, ich kenne nur den Rocca Bianca.
Da war 2008 zu Fuß oben (Bikes lagen am Col Blanchet).
Ich sehe keinen Sinn da das Bike hochzutragen.
Aussicht und Tiefblick vom  Rocca Bianca ist schon grandios.
Zum Col Longet trägst du dein Bike hoch.

Vom Col St. Veran musst du wohl wieder runter zum Refugio de la Blanche, zumindest sehe ich ich keine Alternative.

Wie willst vom Ubaye-Tal weiter?

Ray


----------



## scylla (8. September 2011)

Ok, ja, ich oute mich mal als Spaßbremse 
Die Kletterei beim Queren vom Caramantran sah nicht besonders sympathisch aus, vor allem wenn man nicht schwindelfrei ist. 
Wenn's denn zum Fortkommen unbedingt nötig wäre könnte man ja nochmal darüber reden, da hoch zu kraxeln. Aber die Abfahrt vom Pic zum Col Chamoussiere ist eh ganz nett, und die Querung unterhalb der Klettereinlage auch. Also sehe ich es nicht als "Verlust" an, sich da oben nicht der Absturzgefahr auszusetzen. Muss aber jeder selber wissen.


----------



## pedale3 (9. September 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Wie willst vom Ubaye-Tal weiter?
> Ray



...steht alles noch in den Sternen, ggf. Rtg. Verdon. Oder mal Süd-Nord, oder doch die Ostalpen, oder beides....
Auf jeden Fall was längeres ;-)

/Pedale


----------



## thof (9. September 2011)

pedale3 schrieb:


> .
> Col Tures ist auch sehr nett!



Pure Untertreibung 

@rayc/schylla: Tolle Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willem12 (14. September 2011)

Schone Touren.

Mann soll in Fr immer den LeClerc/Carrefour nutzen.

Und der Tete de Vautisse? Über 3000m. Nicht attractiv genug?


----------



## rayc (15. September 2011)

Schau mal hier rein: http://forum.velovert.com/topic/124815-le-topic-du-vdm/page__st__90

Der Teter Vautisse liegt aber im Ecrins 
in der Naehe von Freissinieres, da war ich mal zum Klettern und RR-Fahren.
Ist da nicht auch der Col mit den kleinen engen Tunnel? 
Ich glaube das muesste der Col Tourettes sein.

Die Ecrins sind verdammt hoch und laut Karte im Nordteil teilwese vergletschert. 
Ich sehe nicht das man da Biken kann. Ich habe keine Gletschererfahrung, ohne erfahreren Begleiter wuerde ich mich da nicht drauf trauen. 
Du wirst lachen, aber eine Route fuer eine Umrundung des Ecrins habe ich mir grob im Kopf zurecht gelegt.
An 1-2 Stellen kann man wohl auch queren.
Fuer die Ecrins bin ich aber noch nicht bereit, wer weis in 2-3 Jahren ...
Das Wegerecht im Ecrins ist auch ein Punkt den man klaeren sollte.

LeClerc/Carrefour?
Du sprichst vom Einkaufen.

Wir hatten definitiv keine Lust extra 30 km in den naechsten groesseren Ort Guillestre zum Einkaufen zu fahren, wie es die Locals tuen. 
In Molines ist ein sehr kleiner Laden, in Aiguilles und Abries ist jeweils ein kleiner Supermarkt zu finden.

In den meisten Nationalparks herrscht absolutes Bikeverbot.
Die Queyras ist da ein ruehmliche Ausnahme! 

2008 habe ich meine Route fuer den WessiX so anpassen muessen, damit ich nicht in den Vanoise komme (Umfahrung ueber Val Thorens).
besonders aegerlich fand ich das Bikeverbot im Mercantour, da ich eigenlich ueber Puget nach Grasse wollte, stattdesen sind wir klassisch nach Ventigmilia.

ray


----------



## Willem12 (16. September 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Der Teter Vautisse liegt aber im Ecrins
> in der Naehe von Freissinieres, da war ich mal zum Klettern und RR-Fahren.
> Ist da nicht auch der Col mit den kleinen engen Tunnel?
> Ich glaube das muesste der Col Tourettes sein.


Ja officiel im Ecrins, aber doch ganz in der nähe glaub ich:
http://www.1001sentiers.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1000&p=19599&hilit=vautisse#p19599

Nächtes jahr


----------



## rayc (3. August 2012)

> zur Monte Viso Umrundung wurde mir folgender Link geschickt:
> http://westalpen.wordpress.com/karte/giro-del-monviso/
> Wenn man auf große Karten Ansicht geht, kann man die Route als KML downloaden.



Ein Jahr später wollen wir wieder in diese Ecke, aber diesmal auf die ital. Seite.

Die Monte Viso Umrundung geht mir nicht aus den Kopf.
Hat jemand die Ostroute probiert oder kennt Infos dazu?
Aus der Wanderinfos schätze ich einen recht geringen Fahranteil.
Könnte darauf hinauslaufen, das wir den ganzen Tag tragen.
Bei der letzten Trage-Tages-Etappe wurde ich fast gelyncht. 

http://www.vttrack.fr/ ist ein geniales Tourenportal.
Da habe ich schon einiges an Infos gefunden, eigentlich habe ich zu jeden angedachten Übergang was gefunden. Ausser zur Ostroute am Monte Viso.
Die Franzosen und Italiener sind um einiges offener wenn es um Infos zu Hochtouren geht. 

Kartentechnisch sieht es auf der ital. Seite nicht so toll aus.
Die uralte IGM25k, Orthofotos von Piemont und die russische 50k-Topo habe ich digital vorliegen.
OSM ist inzwischen auch schon recht brauchbar. 

Die IGC-Karten bekomme ich als Papierkarten geliehen.
Die Alpes Sans Frontiere sind leider nicht mehr erhältlich, wenn jemand deine Tip hat wo es diese gibt ...

Wenn jemand eine nette Unterkungt in Casteldelfino empfehlen kann, wäre das nett.
Wobei wir für einige Touren 2-4 Tage planen müssen.
Zelt kommt zur Sicherheit mit ins Auto.
Wir werden nach paar Tagen von Castedelfino weiter nach Süden wechseln.

ray


----------



## stuntzi (3. August 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Die Monte Visio Umrundung geht mir nicht aus den Kopf.
> Hat jemand die Ostroute probiert oder kennt Infos dazu?



Ich bin mal von Castello zum Rifugio Sella gelaufen, am Ende mehr oder weniger als "Notabstieg" weil ich den Gipfel wegen eines Wetterumschwungs aufgeben musste. Ist schon mehr als ewig her, hab leider keine Ahnung mehr wie's da aussieht. Das hilft die jetzt bestimmt weiter


----------



## 3cinos (3. August 2012)

Servus ray
sind letztes Jahr gegen der Uhrzeigersinn um den M. Viso, aber zu ca. 70% anders als die blaue Linie in Deiner Karte. Will hier mit Standards nicht langweilen, die bereits abgefragt/bekannt/nachlesbar sind. Wo brauchst detailierte Info? Vielleicht waren wir da bzw. habe ich ein Blid oder noch Eindruck im Gedächnis von der Richtung.


----------



## rayc (3. August 2012)

3cinos, nur raus mit den Infos!
Bilder wären super!

Von Castello (also Start im Süden und dann zuerst die Ostroute) zum Refugio Q. Sella gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten.
Die nördliche Variante von Punta Dante macht wohl eher keinen Sinn.
Dann entweder direkt nach Refugio Plan del Re
oder weiter westlich und höher zum Refugio Gacoletti.
Ich denke nach Plan del Re dürfte klar leichter sein.
Dann weiter zum Buco di Viso, Refuge du Viso und direkt nach Castello.
Die direkte Abfahrt nach Castello kenne ich noch nicht, 2009 sind wir über GR58C vom Col Valante nach Westen.

3cinos, wie hoch ist der Fahranteil, wieviel kann geschoben werden und was muss getragen werden?
Sind die Abfahrten auf der Ostroute fahrbar.
In OSM sind teilweise die Abfahrten Richtung Plan del Re eingestuft.


ray


----------



## rayc (3. August 2012)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Ich bin mal von Castello zum Rifugio Sella gelaufen, am Ende mehr oder weniger als "Notabstieg" weil ich den Gipfel wegen eines Wetterumschwungs aufgeben musste. Ist schon mehr als ewig her, hab leider keine Ahnung mehr wie's da aussieht. Das hilft die jetzt bestimmt weiter



Wenn du dich nicht erinnern kannst (so alt bit du doch garnicht ), musst es diesmal mit den Bike machen. 

Wir fahren am 10.8 los.

Ray


----------



## rayc (5. August 2012)

Habe gestern die IGC Papierkarten erhalten.
Ich weis diese sind ungenau, scannen und kalibieren lohnt definitiv nicht.
Aber die Wegnummern sind drauf und für den Überblick sind Papierkarten 
nicht schlecht.
Danke fürs ausleihen. 

ray


----------



## rayc (13. November 2012)

siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9991393&postcount=397


> Meine Frau hat eine kleinen Bericht geschrieben.
> Hier Tag 1 der Monte Viso Umrundung:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=2613
> und Tag 2:
> ...



Der Bericht geht bei http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9824623&postcount=2606 los.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostracer (1. Dezember 2012)

Da sich hier anscheinend Leute tummeln, die sich wirklich gut in der besagten Gegend auskennen, möchte ich mich mal einklinken:

Wir haben kommendes Jahr einen Westalpencross vor und wollen vom Colle Sestriere Richtung Süden (Maljasset). Welche Route haltet ihre hierfür am schönsten? Schieben/Tragen schreckt uns nicht ab und fahrtechnisch sind wir bis S3 unterwegs.

Für das erste Teilstück stehen somit folgende fünf Pässe zur Auswahl:
- Col du Peas
- Col de Malrif
- Col de Rasis
- Col des Thures
- Col Mayt
Alle Kandidaten sollen von Nord nach Süd befahren werden und bringen uns mehr oder weniger direkt nach Abries.

Im Anschluss dann eine erneut schwere Entscheidung zwischen:
- Col de la Noire
- Col Blanchet und weiter über Col de Longet
- Passo di Vallanta / Passo della Losetta --> Chianale --> Col de Longet
Ebenfalls von Nord nach Süd bzw. der Longet und Losetta von Ost nach West.

Wenn ihr diese Passage nur einmal fahren könntet, welche Variante würdet ihr wählen? Was ist am schönsten? Angaben zu Schiebezeiten bzw. zu schiebende Höhenmeter und STS-Einschätzungen der Abfahrten wären super


----------



## Fubbes (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin nach den Tipps hier im Forum den Malrif entlang und habe es nicht bereut. War aber der anstrengenste Pass des gesamten Süd-Wessix. Vergleiche fehlen mir (noch).

Col de la Noire hat mir ebenfalls gut gefallen. Zwar Tragen, aber der Aufstieg ist deutlich kürzer als am Malrif.

Die gesamte Route findest du als Bericht auf meiner Seite unter 2010. 
Vallanta war noch nicht dabei, denn mir war von Anfang an klar, dass man mindestens zwei mal dort fahren muss. Das steht also noch aus.


----------



## thof (2. Dezember 2012)

Mir hat Thures und Vallanta/Losetta sehr gut gefallen. Habe aber auch keine Vergleiche ;-)
Vallanta ist aber anstrengendes Schieben/Tragen berghoch (maximal 60 Minuten).


----------



## mauntnmad (4. Dezember 2012)

schön, wenn sich in diesem Tread wieder was tut 
  @_ghostracer_:

peas + malrif nach Blick in die Karte: Anfahrt über Briancon und Cervieres ? Grobe Meile von Sestriere und runter auf 1.300 m. Aber der Trail vom Malrif wurde hier schon sehr empfohlen. Musst mal suchen. Stand m.E. auch dabei, wieviel zu tragen ist. Von diesen beiden würde ich den malrif wählen, auch wegen der direkten Ankunft in Abries.

rasis: Querung vom thures ? und dann malrif ? 

schau mal bei www.offroad-only.de da war m.E. die Abfahrt vom thures  im Westalpencross gefilmt und sah gut aus.

Wir hatten uns für die Etappe zw. Sestriere und Abries (Empfehlung Hotel Edelweiss) zwischen Thures und Mayt zu entscheiden, letzterer ist es geworden. Landschaftlich schöne Anfahrt durchs Valle Ripa und Valle Argentera, frag mich nicht, ab wo wir geschoben haben, zum Schluss bissl Tragen. Warum ich den Mayt nicht nochmal machen würde, läge neben den o.g. Alternativen nicht am Auf- sondern am Abstieg. Weg teilweise nicht mehr erkennbar, trotz GPS, grasiger Hang mit versteckten Murmelbauten, nach der ersten Rolle schiebt man teilweise lieber. Kein Trailfeeling. Wir haben zum Pass incl. Pausen rd. 3 Stunden geschoben/getragen.

Mit S3 hast da keine Probleme.

Col de la Noire wartet hoffentlich nächstes Jahr auf uns...


----------



## rayc (4. Dezember 2012)

ghostracer schrieb:


> Für das erste Teilstück stehen somit folgende fünf Pässe zur Auswahl:
> - Col du Peas
> - Col de Malrif
> - Col de Rasis
> ...


Ganz klar Col Malrif (S0-S2) mit geilen Tiefblick.
(Da gibt es 2 Abfahrtsvarianten ab den See!)
Col de Rasis und Col de Thures habe ich bisher nicht gemacht.
Col de Peas ist in N-S öde (S0-S1).
Col Mayt (s1-S2) ist okay, aber kein Knaller. Wegfindung sehr schwer.



ghostracer schrieb:


> Im Anschluss dann eine erneut schwere Entscheidung zwischen:
> - Col de la Noire
> - Col Blanchet und weiter über Col de Longet
> - Passo di Vallanta / Passo della Losetta --> Chianale --> Col de Longet
> Ebenfalls von Nord nach Süd bzw. der Longet und Losetta von Ost nach West.



Col de la Noire ist okay (S0-S2).
Col Blachnet (S2) und col Longet (nach F S0-S1) ist besser.
Nach F muss man aber hochschleppen.
Col Longet nach Italien (S2-S3) ist richtig geil 
Da bitte nicht ab Chinale hoch, das wäre eine Strafe!
Vergiss den Vallanta, der ist nur gehyped. Bin da 2mal rüber.

weitere Alternativen wären
Col Giradin und Col Tronchet
In N-S sind beide Aufstiege leicht.
Col Giradin ist schwerer und ausgesetzter bei der Abfahrt.
Beide würde ich mit S1 im oberen und dann mit S2 einstufen. Wobei Giradin mehr S3 Stellen hat.

Wie willst du weiter?

Ich kenne da noch den 
Col de Mary und Col d'Auret.
Da würde sich Col de Mary anbieten um nach Italien zu kommen.
Col de Mary, leichter Aufstieg und Abfahrt S0-S2.

ray


----------



## Fubbes (4. Dezember 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Col de la Noire ist okay (S0-S2).
> Col Blachnet (S2) und col Longet (nach F S0-S1) ist besser.
> Nach F muss man aber hochschleppen.
> Col Longet nach Italien (S2-S3) ist richtig geil
> ...


Der Noir nur zweite Wahl? Dann muss ich wohl auch mal zum Longet. Vallanta überlege ich mir aber besser noch mal.
Das mit dem Hype kenne ich: Fenetre Durand. Fand ich runter Richtung Italien irgendwie nicht rund. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass häufig genannte Pässe die Erwartung zu hoch schrauben. Dann ist man enttäuscht, obwohl es eigentlich ein interessanter Übergang war.


----------



## rayc (4. Dezember 2012)

Der Col de Noire ist nicht schlecht, nicht falsch verstehen.
Und deutlich kürzer als Blanchet + Longet.
Aber Landschaftlich ist der Übergang über Blanchet + Longet schöner.
Daher Noire nur "2te" Wahl.
Ich würde es vom Zeitfenster abhängig machen.

Longet nach Chinale hat uns sehr gefallen, @stuntzi hatte beim Euromax auch geschwärmt.
Das passt aber bei den meisten Wessix nicht rein.


Als harte Alternative zum Valante gibt es noch die Ostumgehung/-fahrung des  Monte Viso.
Wir sind dieses Jahr gegen den Uhrzeigersinn um den Monte Viso, weil der Valante nur in N-S Sinn macht.
Wir werden die Runde sicherlich nochmal machen, dann aber im Uhrzeigersinnn. Passo Valante würden wir dann über Col Agnel und Col de Vieux (schöne Abfahrt) umfahren.
Den Buco di Viso würde ich dann nicht nochmal machen, bringt nicht so viel. Da würde ich weite nördlich was suchen. 
Wird dann eine 4-tages Runde statt einer 2 Tages Runde.

 @ghostracer, die Gite d'Etape in St.Veran bekommt von mir eine klare Empfehlung.

ray


----------



## ghostracer (5. Dezember 2012)

Wow, ich wusste doch, dass ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt. Vielen Danke für die schnellen und super informativen Antworten!

 @mauntnmad: Nein, die Anfahrt würde bei uns von der Assietta-Grenzkamm-Straße her erfolgen, also von Sestrieres nach Bousson runter und dann über den Col de Bousson bzw. Col Chabaud (hat hier jemand Empfehlungen bzgl der beiden Übergänge?) nach Les Fonds. Die Route für den Rasis hast du richtig vermutet. Hier würde sich der Aufstieg zum Thures anbieten, dann die Querung über den Rasis zum Malrif. Das wird uns aber wohl zu viel Zeit kosten...


Nach euren Aussagen wird es wohl dann der Col de Malrif bzw. der Pic du Malrif werden. Vom Pic aus soll der erste Teil der Abfahrt auf dem Kamm noch schöner sein --> gebucht  Da wir im Anschluss nach Aiguilles und wohl weiter zum Noire wollen, stellt sich jetzt aber die Frage, ob bei der Abfahrt vom Malrif NACH dem See die direkte Variante runter nach Aiguilles besser ist als die "Standard"-Abfahrt nach Abries. Der kleiner Umweg bei einer Abfahrt nach Abries wäre uns egal, wenn es die bessere Abfahrt ist. Hat einer von euch da einen Vergleich? Welche der beiden Varianten ist die schönere? Sind beide etwa gleich schwer?


Den Vallanta/Losetta werde ich sein lassen. Aufgrund der weiteren Planung müssten wir entweder vom Losetta nach Westen nach Chianale abfahren und dann die von rayc angesprochene Passage zum Longet hoch schieben/tragen oder alternativ vom Losetta nach Süden (Lago di Castello) abfahren und dann eine ebenfalls lange Tagepassage zum Monte Bellino in Kauf nehmen. Beides macht angesichts der guten Alternativen keinen Sinn.


Wir werden im Refuge de la Planche kurz vorm Noire übernachten. Danke für den Unterkunftstip in Saint-Véran, aber wir müssen an dem Tag noch etwas weiter voran kommen... Anschließend stehen dann entweder Col de la Noire oder Col Blanchet und Longet nach Westen zu Auswahl. Wenn es von der Etappenplanung her klappt, würde ich Blanchet/Longet bevorzugen, wenn das schöner ist. Der Umweg sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht so dramatisch aus und der kurze Gegenanstieg zum Longet hält sich ja auch in Grenzen. Wie lange sollte ich hierfür in etwa rechnen?


  @rayc: Du hast richtig geraten: Weiter solls über den Col de Mary nach Chiappera / Saretto gehen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (5. Dezember 2012)

ghostracer schrieb:


> Da sich hier anscheinend Leute tummeln, die sich wirklich gut in der besagten Gegend auskennen, möchte ich mich mal einklinken:
> 
> Wir haben kommendes Jahr einen Westalpencross vor und wollen vom Colle Sestriere Richtung Süden (Maljasset). Welche Route haltet ihre hierfür am schönsten? Schieben/Tragen schreckt uns nicht ab und fahrtechnisch sind wir bis S3 unterwegs.
> Alle Kandidaten sollen von Nord nach Süd befahren werden und bringen uns mehr oder weniger direkt nach Abries.
> ...


 
wir sind fast jedes jahr in der region dort unterwegs; hier zb eine route, die sicher nicht die schlechteste ist, wenn man bergauf nix gegen tragen hat:

http://www.gipfeltreffen.at/showthread.php?64723-Wer-mag-der-trag-S%FCdwestalpencross-Juli-2012

zum bildersehen wirst dich anmelden müssen.

für detailfragen am besten pn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (6. Dezember 2012)

ghostracer schrieb:


> Nach euren Aussagen wird es wohl dann der Col de Malrif bzw. der Pic du Malrif werden. Vom Pic aus soll der erste Teil der Abfahrt auf dem Kamm noch schöner sein --> gebucht  Da wir im Anschluss nach Aiguilles und wohl weiter zum Noire wollen, stellt sich jetzt aber die Frage, ob bei der Abfahrt vom Malrif NACH dem See die direkte Variante runter nach Aiguilles besser ist als die "Standard"-Abfahrt nach Abries. Der kleiner Umweg bei einer Abfahrt nach Abries wäre uns egal, wenn es die bessere Abfahrt ist. Hat einer von euch da einen Vergleich? Welche der beiden Varianten ist die schönere? Sind beide etwa gleich schwer?



Schwer zu sagen, ich kenne nur die eine Variante.
Die andere Variante findest du aber über www.vttrack.fr sehr gut beschrieben. Googletranslate hilft bei fehlenden Sprachkenntnissen.
2011 wollten wir sie fahren, haben aber uns aufgrund der drohenden Dunkelheit für die "bekanntere" Variante entschieden.
2012 wollten wir es eigentlich nachholen. Aber das Wetter wurde schlechter und wir sind deshalb weiter in den Süden geflüchtet. 

ray


----------



## Fubbes (6. Dezember 2012)

Fahr runter nach Abries, du wirst es nicht bereuen.

Das Blanchet zum Übernachten? Die Hütte ist zwar gut in Schuss, aber wirkte sehr schlicht. Toilettten im Haus gab es zumindest für Essensgäste nicht. Nur ein Häusschen 50m entfernt. 
Probier es aus und berichte


----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Fahr runter nach Abries, du wirst es nicht bereuen.
> 
> Das Blanchet zum Übernachten? Die Hütte ist zwar gut in Schuss, aber wirkte sehr schlicht. Toilettten im Haus gab es zumindest für Essensgäste nicht. Nur ein Häusschen 50m entfernt.
> Probier es aus und berichte


 
dafür traumhaftes essen 

die spaghetti sind wirklich zu empfehlen, und die tartes auch. zwar einfach, aber alles frisch. hätten nicht noch ein paar trails gelockt, wäre ich einfach da sitzen geblieben, und hätte mich vollgefressen, bis ich geplatzt wäre


----------



## Fubbes (6. Dezember 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> dafür traumhaftes essen
> 
> die spaghetti sind wirklich zu empfehlen, und die tartes auch. zwar einfach, aber alles frisch. hätten nicht noch ein paar trails gelockt, wäre ich einfach da sitzen geblieben, und hätte mich vollgefressen, bis ich geplatzt wäre


Hihi, uns haben sie einfach den kompletten Kochtopf mit Suppe auf den Tisch gestellt. Wir konnten so oft nachfassen, wie wir wollten.


----------



## pedale3 (10. Dezember 2012)

hallo ghostracer,

die Westalpen lohnen bestimmt. Guter Plan!

...nach Süden in den Queyras hinein wäre mein Favorit ebenfals der Malrif. Dort unbedingt ab dem Col links noch weiter hinauf zum Pic Malrif schieben! Dann ist bis zum See hinunter mehr fahrbar und die Aussicht um einiges besser!
Vor dem Malrif würde ich in der Gite in "les Fonds" übernachten. Sehr uhrig, gutes Essen, und von dort ist das "ref. Blanchet" gut am nächsten Tag zu erreichen, auch mit dem "Umweg" über Abries.
Abries -> Aiguilles ist übrigens highspeed Teer Bergab ohne großartig Verkehr. Ab Aguilles gibt es Nebenstrecken in Rtg. St.Veran.

Über den Noir würde ich nicht noch einmal gehen. Blanchet-Longet ist m.M. besser.

Nach Maljasset empfehle ich euch: Col Vallonet und Col Mallemort.
Dann hängts von Zeit und Ziel ab...
Toll ist's zB ab Mallemort wieder ins Mairatal per Col des Monges und später über den Colle Rocca Brancia ins Sturatal nach Sambuccu in die Osteria della Pace. Ich kenne keine Gite in der es besseres Essen gibt (und Wein)!

Dannach ist Rtg Süden für mein Empfinden eine Überbrückungsetappe unausweichlich. Col Lombarde, Isola2000 und Bassa del Druos ist bestimmt nicht jedermanns Sache, recht harter und sehr zäher Downhill. Ich würde es Rtg Ligurischen GK daher mal per Parco alta Valle Pesio und dem Passo dell Duca probieren.
Das Hinterland von Nizza ist auch schön. Da kenne ich selber aber "nur" geteerte Nebenstrecken in Rtg Süden. Offroad ist aber möglich und wird von Achim Zahn im neuen Buch erwähnt.

Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## ghostracer (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo pedale3 und danke Dir für die Infos.

Vor dem Malrif in Les Fonds zu übernachten klappt leider wegen unserer Etappenplanung nicht. Wir schlafen am Vortag in Susa und dann wären es an diesem Tag 3600hm, was auf einer 14-tägigen Tour - zumindest für uns - zu viel ist. Deshalb werden wir in Bousson oder Thures übernachten und dann am nächsten Tag über den Col de Bousson und Malrif zum Refuge de la Blanche. Ich werde deinen Tip aber mal im Hinterkopf behalten, falls wir gezwungen sein sollten, umzuplanen ;-)

Wie sieht es mit dem Aufstieg zum Blanchet und Longet aus? Ist der Aufstieg zum Blanchet schwerer als der zum Noire bzw. sind die Schiebezeiten länger? Bis zum Refuge sind ja beide identisch... Wie ist der Gegenansteig zum Longet? Kann man hier fahren oder muss man wieder schieben? Wenn ja wie lange in etwa?

Nach dieser Passage wollten wir eigentlich nicht das lange Tal raus bis Grande Serenne rollen, sondern gleich ab Maljasset die direktere Variante hoch zum Col de Mary (Col Maurin) nehmen. Wir kommen dann über den Colle della Cavalla aus der im Vergleich zu deinem Vorschlag entgegengesetzten Richtung auf den Col des Monges. Im Anschluss gehts dann aber via Col de la Gipiere, Col de Roburent und Colle della Scaletta zum Passo della Gardetta und über den Rocca Brancia wieder Richtung Süden runter. Ab dem Gardetta ist uns das zwar schon bekannt, aber es scheint die logischste Route zu sein. 

Die Passage Lombarda / Bassa del Druos kennen wir auch schon. Den Downhill von der Basso del Druos fand ich mit seinem groben Blockgestein allerdings super gut, sodass sogar die Überlegung war, diesen noch einmal zu fahren. Allerdings wollen wir was neues ausprobieren und diesmal im Tal bis Aisone fahren und dann über den Colle della Valletta grob in Richtung Süden kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. Dezember 2012)

ghostracer schrieb:


> Hallo pedale3 und danke Dir für die Infos.
> 
> Vor dem Malrif in Les Fonds zu übernachten klappt leider wegen unserer Etappenplanung nicht. Wir schlafen am Vortag in Susa und dann wären es an diesem Tag 3600hm, was auf einer 14-tägigen Tour - zumindest für uns - zu viel ist. Deshalb werden wir in Bousson oder Thures übernachten und dann am nächsten Tag über den Col de Bousson und Malrif zum Refuge de la Blanche. Ich werde deinen Tip aber mal im Hinterkopf behalten, falls wir gezwungen sein sollten, umzuplanen ;-)



Ich habe es von Susa bis Sestriere geschafft. Und wir haben nicht den gesamten Assietta-Kamm mitgenommen. Bis zum Posto Tappa (sieht sehr urig aus!) in Thures wäre wohl auch noch gegangen, wenn's hätte sein müssen. Les Fonds kann man nicht erreichen.
Für den nächsten Tag würde ich auch Abries als Übernachtungsstation aufnehmen. Bis Blanchet ist Wahnsinn.

Wenn ihr generell mehr als 2500hm am Tag fahrt, verzeih mir meine Weichlichkeit. Für einen normalen Biker ist das jedenfalls zu viel.


----------



## ghostracer (10. Dezember 2012)

Genau dieses Posto Tappa in Thures hatte ich auch im Auge. In Bousson unten bin ich leider noch nicht fündig geworden :-/

Klar, wir haben schon auch auf der Strecke "Notunterkünfte" eingeplant. Von Bousson bis zum Ref. de la Blanche sinds etwa 2900hm, jedoch nur 50km. Wird ein langer Tag, aber es sollte machbar sein...

Kann mir jemand noch Tips geben bzg. dem Übergang zwischen Bousson / Thures nach Les Fonds? Hier stehen zur Auswahl: Col de Gimont, Col de Bousson und Col Chabaud. Wer die Wahl hat...


----------



## Fubbes (10. Dezember 2012)

Guckst du hier, findest du GPS-Track. Tourbeschreibung - wie schon erwähnt - auf meiner Seite.
Wenn du den Noir nimmst, dann passt sie bis Maljasset.

Edit: Unterschätze nicht den Zeitaufwand für den Malrif. Bei mir waren es mehr als 3h von Le Fonds bis Abries.


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2012)

ghostracer schrieb:


> Die Passage Lombarda / Bassa del Druos kennen wir auch schon. Den Downhill von der Basso del Druos fand ich mit seinem groben Blockgestein allerdings super gut, sodass sogar die Überlegung war, diesen noch einmal zu fahren. Allerdings wollen wir was neues ausprobieren und diesmal im Tal bis Aisone fahren und dann über den Colle della Valletta grob in Richtung Süden kommen.



Wenn du Bassa del Druos gut findest, dann probier mal Passo d'Orgials zum Rifugio Malinvern 
Macht zwar keinen Sinn (tourenplanerisch gesehen), aber Spaß


----------



## pedale3 (11. Dezember 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich habe es von Susa bis Sestriere geschafft. Und wir haben nicht den gesamten Assietta-Kamm mitgenommen. Bis zum Posto Tappa (sieht sehr urig aus!) in Thures wäre wohl auch noch gegangen, wenn's hätte sein müssen. Les Fonds kann man nicht erreichen.
> Für den nächsten Tag würde ich auch Abries als Übernachtungsstation aufnehmen. Bis Blanchet ist Wahnsinn.
> Wenn ihr generell mehr als 2500hm am Tag fahrt, verzeih mir meine Weichlichkeit. Für einen normalen Biker ist das jedenfalls zu viel.



Ok, ok, aber St.Veran könnte klappen.

Moin,

...Ist der Aufstieg zum Blanchet schwerer als der zum Noire bzw. sind die Schiebezeiten länger?
- Ja, Longet dauert etwas länger. Blanchet und Noire unterscheiden sich kaum. Der Longet ist felsiger, und hinauf auch nix zu fahren. Dafür kommt man komplett an den m.M. schönen Seen vorbei und das Ubaye Tal von ganz oben hinunter.

...ab Maljasset die direktere Variante hoch zum Col de Mary (Col Maurin)
- Macht in dieser Rtg. Fahrtechnisch vermutlich keinen Sinn.

...entgegengesetzten Richtung auf den Col des Monges.
- Der hat runter richtig reingehaun! Highlight! Aber da rauf??? Und Vallonett, Mallemort, ggf mit Tete Viraysse sind auch nicht zu verachten!

...Im Anschluss gehts dann aber via Col de la Gipiere, Col de Roburent und Colle della Scaletta zum Passo della Gardetta
- das macht ggf. Sinn und ist ggf auch über den Vallonett von Maljasset aus machbar. An den Roburent Seen war ich dieses Jahr erst, sehr hübsch,  auch der See davor, "Oyon..." oder so ähnlich, unbedingt unten den Weg am See nehmen!  Verm. ist der Scaletta die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit nach den Seen den Weg fortzusetzen. Ich kenne den nicht. Der Weg nach Argentiera ist jedenfalls Mist! Obwohl, wer Bassa Druos mag. Ich fand die beim ersten mal übrigens auch toll. Beim zweiten mal (2009) aber eher das Gegenteil


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2012)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...ab Maljasset die direktere Variante hoch zum Col de Mary (Col Maurin)
> - Macht in dieser Rtg. Fahrtechnisch vermutlich keinen Sinn.


 
wenn man wo hin will ohne sich zu quälen oder mal Erholung von diversen Trageorgien braucht, macht das durchaus Sinn. Hochzu von Maljasset aus ist recht viel fahrbar, und der Rest ist entspannt zu Schieben. Auf der anderen Seite runter sieht's fast gleich aus. Sehr flowig (man könnte es stellenweise als langweilig bezeichnen, wenn man auf der Suche nach der adrenalinhaltigsten Abfahrt ist), aber durchaus nicht ganz unschön.
Sehr einfacher Übergang halt. 
"Kein Sinn" kommt also auf den Standpunkt an


----------



## zweiheimischer (11. Dezember 2012)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...ab Maljasset die direktere Variante hoch zum Col de Mary (Col Maurin)
> - Macht in dieser Rtg. Fahrtechnisch vermutlich keinen Sinn.
> ...


 
rauf ist ok, runter leichte highspeedstrecke, wir sind dann auf den m bellino und dan runter ins varaitatal, um tags darauf übern c.d. vers und den bicocca wieder ins mairatal zu gelangen. dieser schlenker zahlt sich aus.



pedale3 schrieb:


> ...entgegengesetzten Richtung auf den Col des Monges.
> - Der hat runter richtig reingehaun! Highlight! Aber da rauf??? Und Vallonett, Mallemort, ggf mit Tete Viraysse sind auch nicht zu verachten!


 
ist ok, dann würd ich aber über die oronaye seen weiter nach argentera fahren. 



pedale3 schrieb:


> ...Im Anschluss gehts dann aber via Col de la Gipiere, Col de Roburent und Colle della Scaletta zum Passo della Gardetta
> - das macht ggf. Sinn und ist ggf auch über den Vallonett von Maljasset aus machbar. An den Roburent Seen war ich dieses Jahr erst, sehr hübsch,  auch der See davor, "Oyon..." oder so ähnlich, unbedingt unten den Weg am See nehmen!  Verm. ist der Scaletta die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit nach den Seen den Weg fortzusetzen. Ich kenne den nicht. Der Weg nach Argentiera ist jedenfalls Mist! Obwohl, wer Bassa Druos mag. Ich fand die beim ersten mal übrigens auch toll. Beim zweiten mal (2009) aber eher das Gegenteil


 
gewiss: maljasset - vallonet - mallemort - roburent - scaletta - mairatal (aber ohne gardetta, ausser man pennt oben im rif) geht sich schon aus. mit viraysse wirds lang.

weg nach argentera ist nicht soooo mist. oben grob, unten etwas technischer, hmmm, s 1 oder so, vll kurz s2 in den kehren. nur bist du dann ganz oben im sturatal. und dann ? asfalt bis vinadio, um aufn lombarda zu kommen? puriac rauftragen?

ich würd weiter unten rauskommen wollen: tipp: vom pantani (sprich ausn mairatal aufn morti, egal ob asfalt über vernetti oder mehr trail über tibert, sehr schön, aber 2h länger!) unterm omo meist immer am kamm bis demonte, der blumentrail! oder hinterm omo runter ins vallone madonna nach sambuco (empfiehlt sich esstechnisch).

oder kürzer einfach auf den bandia (gibts ausn mairatal mehrere möglichkeiten) und das vallone madonna von oben runter nach sambuco). 

im prinzip sind fast alle übergänge dort möglich, je nach fahrtechnik und bergauftragelaune auch lohnend.


----------



## pedale3 (11. Dezember 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn man wo hin will ohne sich zu quälen oder mal Erholung von diversen Trageorgien braucht, macht das durchaus Sinn. Hochzu von Maljasset aus ist recht viel fahrbar, und der Rest ist entspannt zu Schieben. Auf der anderen Seite runter sieht's fast gleich aus. Sehr flowig (man könnte es stellenweise als langweilig bezeichnen, wenn man auf der Suche nach der adrenalinhaltigsten Abfahrt ist), aber durchaus nicht ganz unschön.
> Sehr einfacher Übergang halt.
> "Kein Sinn" kommt also auf den Standpunkt an



Hi Scylla, klar kommts auf den Standpunkt an


----------



## pedale3 (11. Dezember 2012)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> weg nach argentera ist nicht soooo mist. oben grob, unten etwas technischer, hmmm, s 1 oder so, vll kurz s2 in den kehren.



...dachte eigentlich es gäbe nur einen Weg, aber anscheinend sind wir nicht denselben nach Argentiera runter, oder wir haben völlig unterschiedliche Eindrücke gewonnen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (11. Dezember 2012)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...dachte eigentlich es gäbe nur einen Weg, aber anscheinend sind wir nicht denselben nach Argentiera runter, oder wir haben völlig unterschiedliche Eindrücke gewonnen.


 
sicher gibts da nur den einen weg: der vom obersten see zum unteren noch relativ problemlos beginnt, dann aber immer gröber wird, um die kante biegt, noch gröber zur alm und dann über die steile wiese zur querung. dann erst wirds interessant: das letzte stück nach argentera ist eh nicht sooo einfach, aber s 2 stellenweise wird schon passen.

wobei ich gestehen muss: beim zweiten mal mit dem etwas passenderen bike hatte ich auch einen anderen eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (11. Dezember 2012)

Dann halt nur unterschiedliche Eindrücke - ich hab den "interessant" Teil fast komplett geschoben.


----------



## ghostracer (11. Dezember 2012)

@pedale3: Ich hab leider keine Ahnung wo ihr vom Monges runter seid. Für die Auffahrt von Norden ab Saretto bietet sich allerdings der Fahrweg bis Gr. Pausa (2055m) an. Ab dort schiebend auf Weg S17 hoch zum Colle della Cavalla. Das sind knapp 500hm. Nach kurzer Abfahrt dann nochmal 80hm hoch zum Col des Monges. Klingt rein nach den Zahlen nach nicht so schlimm und in Google Earth sieht es auch machbar aus...

Die Variante über Vallonnet und Mallemort erscheint mir bei Weiterfahrt via Roburent weiter als Col de Mary und Col della Cavalla / Col des Monges. Falls ich mich da irre, korrigiert mich bitte!

Inwiefern kann man denn auf der Passage 
Col des Monges --> Col de la Gipiere --> Col de Roburent --> Laghi del Roburent 
fahren? Ist das komplett fahrbar oder muss hier auch geschoben werden? 

Was könnt ihr über den Colle della Scaletta sagen? Wie lange schiebe ich von den Laghi di Roburent da hoch und ist der Richtung Nordost im Downhill machbar?


----------



## pedale3 (11. Dezember 2012)

ghostracer schrieb:


> @pedale3: Ich hab leider keine Ahnung wo ihr vom Monges runter seid. Für die Auffahrt von Norden ab Saretto bietet sich allerdings der Fahrweg bis Gr. Pausa (2055m) an. Ab dort schiebend auf Weg S17 hoch zum Colle della Cavalla. Das sind knapp 500hm. Nach kurzer Abfahrt dann nochmal 80hm hoch zum Col des Monges. Klingt rein nach den Zahlen nach nicht so schlimm und in Google Earth sieht es auch machbar aus...
> 
> Die Variante über Vallonnet und Mallemort erscheint mir bei Weiterfahrt via Roburent weiter als Col de Mary und Col della Cavalla / Col des Monges. Falls ich mich da irre, korrigiert mich bitte!
> 
> ...



...Monges runter kann ich Dir jetzt keine Wegnummer geben, aber ggf den Track raussuchen. Dann bitte per PM. Ist ein sehr langer, abwechslungsreicher Trail > 1000 Hm.

...Länger? Kann gut sein. Aber ggf. sinnvoller, weil,
der Mary anders rum nach hören sagen mehr Spaß macht, 
der Vallonett und Mallemort schon für sich klasse sind,
Ihr am Pont de Chatelet vorbei kommt,
man zur Not in Larche in die Gite zum Übernachten runter kann (+200Hm),
der Monges nur in einer Rtg Spass macht,
der Scaletta nach hören-sagen auch nicht jedem gefällt.

Nur müsstet Ihr Euch nach dem Mallemort zwischen Roburent und Monges entscheiden.

...Monges - Roburent ist viel fahrbar, sind Almwege (Achtung Schafschei$e)

In der Gite in Fouillous hab ich mir übrigens reichlich Flohbisse geholt. Nie wieder.

Grüße.


----------



## ghostracer (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin gerade beim Abchecken der Alternative Vallonett und Mallemort als Alternative zum Col de Mary und Col des Monges. Wie viel muss ich an Schiebung bei Vallonnet und Mallemort planen? 

Außerdem ist mir nicht ganz klar, durch welches Tal ich wieder zum Col de la Gipiere hoch kommen soll. Hier bietet sich entweder die Möglichkeit, nach dem Mallemort nicht ganz bis zur Straße (Larche) abzufahren und auf ca. 2000m links über Rochouse und den Lac de la Montagnette zum Gipiere hoch oder alternativ ganz runter bis zur Straße, auf dieser bis kurz vor dem Colle della Maddalena/Col de Larche hoch und dann links hoch. Dann kommt man kurz hinter dem Gipiere wieder auf die Route zum Roburent. Ist die Frage welche Variante hier weniger Schieben beinhaltet bzw. weniger Zeit beansprucht. Habt ihr Empfehlungen?


----------



## Fubbes (12. Dezember 2012)

Vallonet ca. 300 hm Schieben, kurze Sache.
Mallemort ist gar nicht zu Schieben, sofern du bis zur Piste runtertrailst und nicht versuchst direkt rüberzuqueren. Wenn du ersteres tust, kannst du meinem Track noch länger folgen.

Ich halte es übrigens für fragwürdig, danach nicht nach Sambucco abzufahren, sondern wieder nach Norden einzuschwenken. Interessiert hätte mich das zwar auch, aber ich habe mir das ganz bewusst für einen 2. Westcross aufgehoben. Man kann nicht alles auf einmal haben.


----------



## zweiheimischer (12. Dezember 2012)

von fouillouse direkt nach sambuco?
da bleibt nur vallonet - mallemort - gipiere und die seenpartie (oronaye -roburent) und dann ab nach argentera. was folgt ist straße, und zwar ausgiebig, was angesichts der berge nördlich davon schade ist.
alternativ könntest übern passo peroni ab dem lago roburent rauftragen (ich kenns nur umgekehrt) und zum colle oserot gelangen. von dort runter auf die bekannte route nach serre. aber das wird lange.

zum schieben/tragen: 
vallonet: also mit 300 hm, puh, auch der schotterweg nach fouillouse hats meiner meinung nach in sich. meinereiner hat dort kein pulver verschossen angesichts der weiteren freuden des tages. 
mallemort: auch hier muss man nicht immer im sattel bleiben, aber es geht, je nach lust.
zu den seen: es handelt sich je nach lustgrad auf anstrengung nur um wenige passagen.
scaletta: komplett rauftragen/schieben ab dem see, 1/2 stunde.
runter vom scalettas: 100 m sind nicht einfach (ein schottriger felseinschnitt, s 3-4), rest ok.
also ich würd rüber zum rif gardetta und von dort tags darauf die maira-stura bis zum bandia und von dort runter nach sambuco.
oder weiter rund um dem monte omo (evtl runter nach vinadio über rif nebius, kenn ich aber nicht) und weiter nach demonte, wenn man zu früh dran ist.


----------



## ghostracer (12. Dezember 2012)

@zweiheimischer: Nein, wir stehen nicht vor der Entscheidung wie wir von Fouillouse nach Sambuco, sondern wie wir von Maljasset nach Sambuco kommen, da wir vom Longet bzw. Noire runter kommen werden. Hier ist eben die Frage ob Col de Mary/Maurin plus Passo d. Cavalla zum Monges oder alternativ runter nach Fouillouse und dann via Vallonet und Mallemort weiter.

Die Passage um den Monte Omo bis nach Demonte hast du vorher schon einmal erwähnt. Ich finde sie klingt sehr interessant, weil man dadurch viel Straße umgehen könnte.
Kannst du beschreiben, wie du da genau fährst? In der IGC-Karte finde ich folgendes: 
Vom Bandia noch rüber zum Valcavera auf der Piste, ab hier dann auf Weg P46 den Monte Omo östl. umrunden und dann östl. unterhalb des M.Salé hoch zum Colle Serour. Ab hier links zum Colle di Morina und R.ca Tipuero und dem Pfad nördl. des Monte di Vinadio bis zu Piste folgen. Auf dieser dann via Sella Gorè nach Demonte...
Insgesamt sieht das jedoch in der Karte als auch auf Google Earth nach sehr langen Schiebestrecken aus. Bist du diese Pfade rund um den Omo schon mal gefahren und kannst Aussagen zur Fahrbarkeit und zu Schiebezeiten machen???


----------



## Fubbes (12. Dezember 2012)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> von fouillouse direkt nach sambuco?
> da bleibt nur vallonet - mallemort - gipiere und die seenpartie (oronaye -roburent) und dann ab nach argentera. was folgt ist straße, und zwar ausgiebig, was angesichts der berge nördlich davon schade ist.
> alternativ könntest übern passo peroni ab dem lago roburent rauftragen (ich kenns nur umgekehrt) und zum colle oserot gelangen. von dort runter auf die bekannte route nach serre. aber das wird lange.


Ab Larche ist Straße, aber das meiste runter. Hat Spaß gemacht. Irgendwann will man auch mal vorwärts kommen. Hat ja nicht jeder Zeit wie Stuntzi. Und der nächste Westcross kommt bestimmt.


zweiheimischer schrieb:


> zum schieben/tragen:
> vallonet: also mit 300 hm, puh, auch der schotterweg nach fouillouse hats meiner meinung nach in sich. meinereiner hat dort kein pulver verschossen angesichts der weiteren freuden des tages.


Sorry, meinte 300 hm Tragen. Schieben tut man auf dem Weg davor reichlich. Ich fand's nach Malrif und Noire aber die leichtere Übung.


----------



## zweiheimischer (12. Dezember 2012)

ghostracer schrieb:


> trage+schiebepassagen halten sich in grenzen.
> ich hab da eine gute beschreibung liegen, allerdings in der zweitheimat. man kriegt in der osteria della pace bikeroutenbeschreibungen, da ist das auch dabei, ich werds nach dem WE einscannen, kanns die zukommen lassen.
> 
> nur kommst halt in demonte raus, das ist weiter unten im tal. fürn lombarda muss man zurück rauf bis in die gegend von vinadio.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostracer (16. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal zu Vallonnet/Mallemort: 

Ist es günstiger auf der Abfahrt vom Vallonnet beim Abzweig zum Col Portiolette sich direkt links am Hang entlang zu halten und diesen auf dem entsprechenden Trail direkt rüber zum Mallemort zu queren oder ist es besser bis auf ca. 2230m abzufahren und dort auf der Piste wieder hoch zum Mallemort?


Welche Variante ist die schnellere?


----------



## Fubbes (17. Dezember 2012)

Schneller? Weiß ich nicht. Bin wegen entsprechender Hinweise (Pedale3?) runter zur Piste getrailt. Man handelt sich dadurch zw. 100 und 200 zusätzliche hm ein. Ich vermute, es gibt sich zeitlich nicht viel.

Hier siehst du im Hintergrund am Hang den Querungsweg. Zur Beurteilung reicht das natürlich nicht.


----------



## pedale3 (20. Dezember 2012)

...bin dieses Jahr beide Wege im Abstand weniger Tage gefahren (War der Schnittpunkt meiner "8-förmigen" 14-Tage-Tour).
Es tut sich insgesamt nicht viel. Bei der Hangquerung ist etwas zu schieben, der untere Weg ist im trockenen komplett fahrbar.
Wenn ihr Lust auf geröllige Spielerei am Hang habt, dann die Hangquerung. Scheibar wird der Weg ab und an gepflegt.

Ein Detail bez. Stromfresser und Ref.Blanchet ist mir noch eingefallen - dort werden Akkus nur mürrisch vom Chef aufgeladen, und gerne nach ner halben Stunde wieder abgestöpselt wenn Er meint es wäre genug. Freie Steckdosen gibts nicht! Ansonsten ist der Chef sehr unterhaltsam ;-)

Falls Ihr Euch für den Noire entscheidet - man kann vom Col aus links mit recht wenig Aufwand und ohne klettern nen aussichtreichen Gipfel besteigen (ca. 3100m).


----------



## pedale3 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ein paar Bilder...





Col Noire von Oben (vom Gipfel'chen)





Ubaye Tal und Lac Noire (vom Gipfel'chen)





Trail zum Vallonett, vorher allerdings sacksteile Piste von Fouillouse.





Trail und Tragestück zum Vallonett.





Das Fort mit allem Drum und Dran.





Die Almwiesenwege und Südhang des Col Monges





Lac O. auf dem Weh zum Roburent (unterer Weg)





Am Roburent.





Am Roburent.





Am letzten Roburent See. Oben Mitte der Passo Peroni. Rechts raus gehts runter nach Argentiera.


----------



## Fubbes (20. Dezember 2012)

Haste die Bilder auch in größer?


----------



## mauntnmad (20. Dezember 2012)

Guckst Du in sein Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntnmad (23. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben eine Tagesetappe von Fouillouse zum Rif. Gardetta geplant. Hier würden mich Eure Einschätzungen / Erfahrungen zu folgender Passage interessieren: Vom oberen Roburent-See bei 2.450m auf den Colle Scaletta raufschieben/tragen. Dann über den Passo dellEscalon und runter auf 1.955m bei Gr. Calandra über die Straße. Über die gta S8 zum Passo Gardetta.

Ist das sinnvoll / machbar ?


----------



## rayc (27. Januar 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Danke, habs mir angesehen. Ohne Track oder wenigstens eine Wegbeschreibung kann ich das leider nicht nachvollziehen. Auch die anderen tollen Bilder, die @scylla im Nachgang noch gepostet hat (z.B. Richtung Maira-Tal) kann ich keinen Wegen zuordnen.



Ich antworte dir mal an passender Stelle, Monte Viso hat nichts mit Pyreänen zu tuen 

Hier sind schon mal Bilder zu sehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/heute-mit-dem-cotic-unterwegs.563458/page-55#post-12225151

Zur Streckenführung schreibe ich noch was.


----------



## mauntnmad (28. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich antworte dir mal an passender Stelle, Monte Viso hat nichts mit Pyreänen zu tuen
> 
> Hier sind schon mal Bilder zu sehen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/heute-mit-dem-cotic-unterwegs.563458/page-55#post-12225151
> ...



Danke für den Link, wunderschöne Bilder  - Streckentipps sehr gerne, könnte unsere diesjährige Planung inspirieren  (zumindest die Teile mit den Stichwörtern "tragen" und "Flow")
Geniale Perspektive:


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2015)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, wunderschöne Bilder  - Streckentipps sehr gerne, könnte unsere diesjährige Planung inspirieren  (zumindest die Teile mit den Stichwörtern "tragen" und "Flow")
> Geniale Perspektive:



Danke 
Unsere "Strecke" taugt aber nur bedingt für einen Cross, das mal vorweg.
Wir sind nur einmal drei Tage lang um den Monte Viso gekringelt. Ansonsten waren wir "stationär" in Queyras, Ubaye, Sturatal und Mairatal mit zwei Standortwechseln zwischendurch.

Die Beschreibung zu dem Monte Viso Kringel kommt noch von rayc.

Ich hänge hier einfach mal ein paar Namen an die Fotos, Tracks lassen sich z.B. bei VTTour finden. Die Abfahrten kann ja jeder selbst zu Tages- oder Mehrtages-Touren verbasteln, wie er lustig ist:

Pic Caramantran, kurze Zwischenabfahrt Richtung Rifugio Blanchet mit Blick "rüber" nach Italien



(weiter über Col Noire und Col Longet nach Chianale, leider bildlos wegen Starkregen, beides wunderschöne Flow-Abfahrten vor allem die letzte. Vorwiegend S2.)

Col de Mallemort unterhalb der alten Militärfestung auf dem Tete de Viraysse, mit Blick auf die Barraques de Viraysse



Abfahrt nach Larche großteils S1/S2

Auffahrt zum Colle delle Munie aus dem Ubayetal



großteils fahrbar

Abfahrt vom Colle delle Munie ins Mairatal



vorwiegend S2

kurz vor dem Bivacco Bonelli mit Blick auf den Colle Enchilausa




Abfahrt vom Bivacco Bonelli nach Saretto mit Blick auf den Lago Visaisa



großteils S2, wenig S3 wegen Rutschigkeit

Abfahrt vom Colle del Sautron ins Ubayetal



S1/S2

unterhalb vom Tete Dure nach Larche



sehr verfallener und zugewucherter Weg, teilweise schwierig überhaupt zu erkennen, großteils S2, sehr steiler Hang

unterhalb des Le Mortice mit Blick auf den Col Serenne



ab Col Serenne bis Col de la Coulette flacher Wiesentrail, S1

vom Col de la Scie zum Rifuge Basse Rua



oben etwas ausgesetzt im steilen Hang, sehr geiler Flowtrail S1/S2

vom Col de Stroppia/Colle di Nubiera ins Mairatal



S1/S2

Hochebene unterhalb der Tete de la Frama zwischen Col de la Gypiere und Refuge de Chambeyron



großteils S2, sehr flowig, wenige Gegenanstiege

Abfahrt vom Refuge de Chambeyron nach Feuillouse



Highspeed-Flowtrail, S1

Auffahrt zum Col de Mirandol (teilweise fahrbar)



Abfahrt vom Col Mirandol nach Saint Ours bildlos, sehr flowig S1

Abfahrt vom Colle Panieris zum Rifugio Talarico



im unteren Teil sehr verfallen und zugewachsen, aufgrund des Zustands S3 im untersten Teil zu gestrüppig daher nicht fahrbar, nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## rayc (28. Januar 2015)

Als Planunggrundlage dienten die Karten von IGN auf frz. Seite (online Version http://www.geoportail.gouv.fr/accueil) und auf ital. Seite die Karten von Fraternali (http://www.compegps.de/produkte/karten/fraternali).
Die Fraternali Karten sind inzwischen für die ital. Westalpen das beste was man bekommt.
Es gibt sie auch als Papierkarten.
Die ValPellice-Fraternali.RMAP kann kostenlos genutzt werden und deckt eine Tagesetappe von der Monte Viso Umrundung ab.
OSM ist in der Ecke auch recht gut und brauchbar, also umbedingt anschauen.

Achja, http://www.vttrack.fr/ sollte man immer checken. Die Franzosen betreiben keine Geheimniskrämerei.
Wenn ein Übergang machbar ist, findet man auch dazu einen Track.
Wenn nicht, sollten die Alarmglocken schrillen.
in unseren Fall war die Route nur teilweise durch frz. Tracks gesichert. 

2012 sind wir gegen den Uhrzeigersinn in 2 Tagen um den Monte Viso. Beschreibung findet man weiter vorne hier im Thread.
2014 sind wir in 3 Etappen im Uhrzeigersinn rund um den Monte Viso.


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2015)

Aufstieg aus dem Ubayetal zum Colle della Scaletta



teilweise fahrbar, Mittelstück ab den Seen tragen

Abfahrt vom Colle della Scaletta nach Grangia Calandra



großteils S2, kurze steile Schlüsselstelle S3
(weiter über Rocca Brancia ins Sturatal bis Prinardo wegen Starkregen wieder bildlos)

Aufstieg vom Bivacco Bonelli zum Colle Enchilausa



nur im oberen Teil steile Tragerei sonst gemütlich, teilweise fahrbar

Abfahrt vom Colle Enchilausa nach Viviere



aufgrund der Rutschigkeit/grobes Geröllfeld oben S3, unten Flowtrail S1/S2
(weiter über Colle Ciarbonet bildlos, Abfahrt stark von Bikern genutzt, flowig S1/S2 mit ein paar Flachstücken und Gegenanstiegen)

Abfahrt vom Colle Rui ins Mairatal



von oben bis unten supergenialer Flowtrail S1/S2 mit wenigen kurzen S3 Passagen


----------



## Fubbes (28. Januar 2015)

Cool, danke euch. Das muss ich jetzt erst mal sortieren


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Cool, danke euch. Das muss ich jetzt erst mal sortieren



wenn dir ein anderer Übergang als die oben bebilderten ins Auge sticht und du gerne Infos hättest: einfach fragen. Wir haben letzten Sommer nicht überall Bilder gemacht (gänzlich unbebilderte Touren habe ich oben entfallen lassen), und andere Sachen kennen wir aus vorigen Westalpen-Trips.
Einstufungen nach STS wie immer subjektiv bewertet, also ohne Gewähr und bitte nicht dafür hauen


----------



## rayc (28. Januar 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Cool, danke euch. Das muss ich jetzt erst mal sortieren


Dabei habe ich noch nicht viel zur Monte Viso Runde geschrieben 
Kommt noch.


----------



## Fubbes (28. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich noch nicht viel zur Monte Viso Runde geschrieben
> Kommt noch.


Ich gebe zu, die interessiert mich gar nicht an erster Stelle  Da ich den Vallanta noch nicht kenne, ist der im Grunde automatisch gesetzt für die Viso-Traverse. Nach der Transalp Tirol von Appi bin ich auch geeicht für sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (28. Januar 2015)

Col Vallante habe ich 2mal gemacht.
Ein drittes Mal werde ich es nicht machen.
Hochschleppen und dann keine schöne Abfahrt.

Die Westumgehung vom Monte Viso kostet dich einen Tag mehr, bedeutet viel Schlepperei.
Aber wunderschönes hochalpines Gelände und eine technische Abfahrt nach Castello.

Als Alternative zum Col Vallante würde ich eher über Col Noire und Col Longet nach Pontechinale gehen.
Die Abfahrt nach Pontechinale ist einer der schönsten in der Ecke.
Auch sieht man den Monte Viso recht gut.


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Da ich den Vallanta noch nicht kenne



das schadet nichts, und ich würde es dabei belassen 
Außer, du hast sehr seltsame Vorlieben und magst gerne tausend Höhenmeter sinnlos auf breiten Wanderpisten verbrennen 
Mir hat einmal gereicht (bei der MonteViso Umrundung falschherum), und ich würde es gerne rückgängig machen und auf Null setzen. Diese "Abfahrt" war mit der Hauptgrund, warum ich diese Richtung der MV-Umrundung total sinnlos fand.
Hingegen ist die Abfahrt vom Passo Chiaffredo ein absoluter Traum  und der Hauptgrund, warum ich die MV-Umrundung richtigherum gut fand. Das letzte Stück, wo man leider wieder auf einer Vallanta-Wanderpiste landet, lässt sich nach der Chiaffredo Abfahrt gut verschmerzen, oder man geht ab dem Grange Soullieres nochmal etwas hoch und fährt vom Peiro Grangetta nach Castello ab (kenne ich nicht, würde ich aber nächstes Mal versuchen, um das letzte Stück Vallanta Schrott auch noch auszumerzen)

PS: Chaiffredo ist nur flowig, wenn man firm in S3 und Schotterrutschen ist. Dann ist es sehr sehr toll


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Die Fraternali (http://www.compegps.de/produkte/karten/fraternali) Karten sind inzwischen für die ital. Westalpen das beste was man bekommt.
> Es gibt sie auch als Papierkarten.
> Die ValPellice-Fraternali.RMAP kann kostenlos genutzt werden ...


Unterscheidet sich das Kartenbild der gedruckten von der digitalen Ausgabe?
Und wenn ja, könntest du mir einen Ausschnitt als Scan verfügbar machen, damit ich das Kartenbild einschätzen kann? Gern wg Copyright auch als PM.


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> ... Die ValPellice-Fraternali.RMAP kann kostenlos genutzt werden ...


Funzt bei mir nicht. Beispielkarte von Fraternali-Website heruntergeladen und in Compe importiert.
Muss dort aber mit einem Freischaltcode freigeschaltet werden...???
Meine Compe-Version ist lizensierte Vollversion...
Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## rayc (28. Januar 2015)

Papierkarten habe ich bei mehreren Wanderern vor Ort gesehen, scheinen inzwischen recht verbreitet zu sein.

Die ValPelice RMAP sollte einfach so gehen. 
Ob es unter OruxMaps oder Locus geht, habe ich nicht geteset.

Was sagt den CompeGPS Land? Ist bei der Karte ein "Schloß" abgebildet?
Dann wäre sie kopiergeschützt.
Ich kann kein Italienisch, evt. verstehst du was da steht: http://www.fraternalieditore.com/?q=node/58&language=en
Falls diese nicht mehr frei ist, kann ich dir die alte freie Version per PM "schicken".

Man merkt den Kartenbild an, das es eigentlich eine "Vektorkarte" ist. Geröllfelder sind eingezeichnet.
Aber der Eindruck der Schroffheit und Steilheit ist auf den alten IGC-Karten besser erkennbar.
Dafür stimmt der Wegverlauf. Das Fraternali Team ist wohl alles abgelaufen.
Eine Wegeklassifizierung gibt es leider nicht. Gestrichelte Wege sind nur nicht von Fraternali abgelaufen.
Also nicht das was von frz. IGN gewohnt ist, aber in Italien muss man eh froh sein, überhaupt was zu bekommen.


----------



## mauntnmad (28. Januar 2015)

Wow, jetzt ist ja wieder richtig was los hier.
Vielen Dank @scylla und @rayc, muss wie @Fubbes auch erst mal die Karten wälzen


----------



## Ventoux. (28. Januar 2015)

@scylla Super schöne Bilder, ich kann mich kaum sattsehen. Ich verschlinge alles über die Westsalpen, bin total angefressen. Nach meiner Woche in den Westalpen im 2013 gibt es noch manch schönen Übergang zu entdecken für mich. Ich frage mich gerade, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt auf den Chaberton zu gehen oder doch besser diese Zeit in schöne Pässe zu investieren.
Noch eine Frage: Kennt jemand den Col du Mont und Col du Lac Noir von Aosta nach Val d'Isère?


----------



## Fubbes (28. Januar 2015)

@rayc Du meinst sicher die Ostumgehung mit Abfahrt nach Castello?

Noire/Longet/Pontechianale klingt zwar in der Tat interessant, aber den Noire kenne ich halt schon. Ich denke aber noch mal darüber nach. Da ist ja auch noch die östlichere Alternative mit dem Blanchet. 
Was ist denn von deiner Wessix-Etappe Briancon-St. Veran zu halten, anstatt Thures?

@Ventoux Ist nicht der Chaberton der Ventoux der Mountainbiker? Also rauf!


----------



## rayc (28. Januar 2015)

ups, hast recht "Ostumgehung".

Die Etappe Biancon-St.Veran über den Col Ayes ist recht einfach und landschaftlich nichts besonderes.
Die Abfahrt über den GR5 nach Chateau Queryas ist technisch fordernd.

Du kommst aber von Col Thueres nach St. Veran. Col Malrif wäre eine Alternative zu Col Thures.

Chaberton ist technisch kein Knaller aber eine Herausforderung mit schönen Blick in die Ferne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (28. Januar 2015)

Monte Viso Umrundung Etappe I:

Start: Col Agnel 2744 m
über den Col Vieux 2806 m



runter auf den GR58 nach l'Echalp. Eine wunderschöne Abfahrt, technisch anspruchvoll und sehr schöne Landschaft. 










Über den GR58C hoch zum Col Lacroix/Colle de la Croce 2299m (schiebend und teilweise fahrend) und runter zum Rifugio Jervis.







Dann hoch über den GTA zum Colle del Baracun 2300m, von hier ist es nicht weit zum Rifugio Barant
Aber statt wie ursprünglich im Rifugio Barant zu übernachten sind wir über einen alten weg runter nach Bobbio Pelice.
Dort haben wir in einer Privatunterkunft genächtigt.



Diese Abfahrt würde nicht umbedingt noch einmal einbauen, sondern lieber weiter auf den GTA zum Rifugio Barant oder Refugio Barbara Lowrie (da habe ich keine Webseite gefunden).


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Die ValPelice RMAP sollte einfach so gehen.
> ...
> Was sagt den CompeGPS Land? Ist bei der Karte ein "Schloß" abgebildet?
> Dann wäre sie kopiergeschützt.
> Ich kann kein Italienisch, evt. verstehst du was da steht: http://www.fraternalieditore.com/?q=node/58&language=en


Klar, da steht, dass man sich ein "Stück" der ValPellice-Karte runterladen kann.
Lädt auch problemlos und ist 10,5 MB groß. Doch sobald ich sie in Compe-SW einbinden will, poppt das rechte Fenster auf, wo eine Aktivierung über Internet mittels Freischaltcode verlangt wird.
Ein "Schloß" seh ich nirgends, weil ich die Karte im Datenbaum gar nicht angezeigt bekomme.
Im Kartenshop vom Compe ist die ValPellice-Karte übrigens kostenpflichtig. 9,99 EUR für diesen Bereich. Die komplette Serie kostet bei Compe im Kartenshop EUR 78,35 und auf der Fraternali-Seite 79,00. Dafür gibt's auf der Fraternali-Seite noch ein "Upgrade" für 20 euros mit zusätzlichen, wahrscheinlich neueren Karten.


rayc schrieb:


> Falls diese nicht mehr frei ist, kann ich dir die alte freie Version per PM "schicken".


Hast Du dir das komplette Kartenangebot auf CD gekauft?
Dann könntest mir auch einen Ausschnitt aus dem Valle Maira exportieren. Mir langt ein A4-Ausschnitt, um zu beurteilen, wie die Grafik ausschaut.


----------



## rayc (29. Januar 2015)

Momentan habe ich nur die ValPelice-Karte, wie ich schon schrieb war sie in der Vergangenheit frei nutzbar.

Die Update-CD ist nur interessant, wenn man einen älteren Kartensatz hat.
Bei der Beschreibung der Update-CD steht dabei, welche Karten hinzugekommen sind.
Aktuell ist der Stand von 2014 mit  18 Karten, die Update-CD enthält 5 Karten, die zuletzt veröffentlicht wurden.

Ich warte auf die 2015er Version, dann kaufe ich mir den Kartensatz bei Compe.

*P.s: Die ValPelice-Karte auf der Fraternali-Seite ist von 2014, diese ist nicht mehr frei!*


----------



## Fubbes (29. Januar 2015)

@rayc Start in Briancon klingt damit ja nicht so interessant (Malrif will ich nicht, kenne ich schon). Kennst du vielleicht den Col d'Abries (O->W)? 
@3cinos hat davon mal geschrieben, allerdings ohne nähere Details.


----------



## rayc (29. Januar 2015)

Col St. Martin ou Col d'Abries steht bei mir auf der IGN-Karte.
Nein habe ich nicht gemacht.
Suche mal bei vtttrack.fr ob da eine Tour rüber geht.
In den frz. Portalen ist dann meist eine Beschreibung dabei.
Und umbedingt auch die Kommentare lesen.
Mit einen Online-Übersetzer ist das etwas mühsam, aber das wichtigste versteht man.


----------



## Ventoux. (29. Januar 2015)

@Fubbes hier ein paar Bilder zum Col d'Abries


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (29. Januar 2015)

@Ventoux Danke, das sieht nach einer wunderbaren Etappe aus  Aber 3.600 hm? Ihr seid echt krass. Das sind für mich dann 2 Tage.


----------



## Ventoux. (29. Januar 2015)

@Fubbes diese Seite ist nicht von mir. Ein krasser Typ, schau Dich mal um auf der HP, hat super Touren mit enormen Tagesleistungen. Ist auch viel über die Westalpen drin.


----------



## 3cinos (29. Januar 2015)

Prali > Col Abries > ... (Stand 2014)
bis H2100 gut fahrbar > bis H2450 teilweise Schwerstarbeit bei ca. 4 Rampen >20% mit teilweise üblen Untergrund, garniert mit Höhenverlusten wegen kl. Gegenanstiegen > letzte 200HM zum Col auf Pfad steil bergauf Hike (wir haben 500HM/3km geschoben) > Abfahrt flow S1/S2


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> über den Col Vieux 2806 m runter auf den GR58 nach l'Echalp.
> 
> Über den GR58C hoch zum Col Lacroix/Colle de la Croce 2299m (schiebend und teilweise fahrend) und runter zum Rifugio Jervis.
> 
> Aber statt wie ursprünglich im Rifugio Barant zu übernachten sind wir über einen alten weg runter nach Bobbio Pelice.



noch ein paar (subjektive) STS Einstufungen hinterher:
1. Col Vieux -> Echalp: großteils S2, Flachstücke S1, stellenweise S2+
2. Colle da la Croce -> Jervis: großteils S2, relativ steil (Bremsenkiller), alter Militärweg
3. La Colletta-> Eyssard/Bobbio Pellice: großteils S1 am steilen Hang, alter Eselsweg stellenweise sehr verfallenes Kopfsteinpflaster


----------



## Fubbes (30. Januar 2015)

@scylla Ich dachte bei der Abfahrt vom Vallante eigtl. daran, über Losetta nach Westen abzufahren. Dort ist doch keine Wanderautobahn, oder? Für mich ist S0/S1/S2 Spaß, ich lass gerne Rollen. Härter sollte es nicht sein.

Fragen zu weiteren Pässen habe ich keine. Die von euch aufgelisteten Möglichkeiten erschlagen ja fast. War schon schwer genug alles in der Karte zu identifizieren.  
Es wäre aber interessant, von dir und rayc mal zu hören, was denn nun der persönliche "beste Weg" bon Abries nach Sambuco ist.


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Es wäre aber interessant, von dir und rayc mal zu hören, was denn nun der persönliche "beste Weg" bon Abries nach Sambuco ist.



Da du nach einer persönlichen Meinung gefragt hast, erwartest du hoffentlich nicht, dass was "sinnvolles" dabei raus kommt . Ich mach nicht ohne Grund nicht so gerne Crosse auf denen man irgendwo ankommen muss, sondern nur Kringel um maximal viele Trails zu fahren.

Also: 
1. von Abries über den Colle Traversetta/Bucco di Viso (ich würde obenrum machen, Bucco hab ich schonmal besichtigt) nach Pian del Re, weiter über Q.Sella zum Passo Chiaffredo und runter nach Castello (Monte Viso Ostumgehung)

Bucco di Viso




Q.Sella




zum Passo Chiaffredo




Hochebene am Passo Chiaffredo




Abfahrt vom Passo Chiaffredo oberer Teil




Abfahrt vom Passo Chiaffredo mittlerer Teil





2.von Castello über Casteldelfino über Pian Ceiol zum Monte Bellino, östlich vorbei über La Colletta ein Stück Militärpiste runter, rauf zum Colle Rui, runter nach Chiappera

"Aufstieg" zum Monte Bellino in umgekehrter Richtung gefahren




Abfahrt vom Colle Rui ins Mairatal oben




Abfahrt vom Colle Rui ins Mairatal unten





3. von Chiappera über Sarretto zum Passo della Cavalla, weiter über Bivacco Bonelli zum Colle d'Enchilausa, runter zur Punta Gorra, hoch zum Passo della Gardetta, auf den Militärpisten über den Höhenzug bis Gias Mure und durch die Schlucht runter nach Sambuco

Bivacco Bonelli




Colle Enchilausa oben




Colle Enchilausa mitte




Colle Enchilausa unten




durch die Schlucht nach Sambuco




Ich hab das jetzt von den Höhenmetern nicht kontrolliert, das 1. und 3. könnte recht hart werden, aber ich denke mal machbar und beinhaltet ein paar meiner absoluten Lieblingstrails.
Du würdest das vermutlich kürzer machen wollen, wie gesagt, ich hab's nicht so mit "ankommen"


----------



## isartrails (1. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich mach nicht ohne Grund nicht so gerne Crosse auf denen man irgendwo ankommen muss, sondern nur Kringel um maximal viele Trails zu fahren.
> ... wie gesagt, ich hab's nicht so mit "ankommen"


Ich rätsle jetzt seit ner halben Stunde, wie das gemeint sein könnte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vielleicht so: Biken ist für dich keine Reiseart oder Erlebnisform, sondern spielerischer Selbstzweck?


----------



## rayc (1. Februar 2015)

@isartrails, könntest recht haben 

@Fubbes,


Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich dachte bei der Abfahrt vom Vallante eigtl. daran, über Losetta nach Westen abzufahren


Yep, das passt.
Im oberen Teil S2, dann S1-Flow bis zur Strasse. Klar trifft man hier viele Wanderer, aber das ist kein Problem.

Die direkte Abfahrt zum Refugio Vallante würde ich nicht noch einmal machen, im oberen Teil tief eingelaufenen Rinnen, die kaum fahrbar sind und ab dem Refugio eine steile "Piste" für das Versorgungsfahrzeug.


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2015)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich rätsle jetzt seit ner halben Stunde, wie das gemeint sein könnte...



Dass ich nicht in der Lage bin, einen "sinnvollen" Alpencross zu planen, in dem man in 7 Tagen von A nach B fährt, weil mich auf der Karte ständig irgendwelche Trails und Übergänge anlachen, die einen riesen Umweg bedeuten oder gar in der falschen Richtung liegen, oder die einfach zu viel Zeit kosten weil sie etwas schwieriger sind. Wenn ich eine Mehrtagesrunde mache, dann kommt die dadurch zustande, dass es irgendwo einen Übergang gibt, den man an einem Tag als Rundkurs nicht schaffen kann, den ich aber unbedingt fahren will.
Mein Vorschlag, wie man von Abries nach Sambuco fahren könnte, ist wahrscheinlich aus Alpencrosser-Sicht total Banane, das ist mir bewusst, und deswegen hab ich das erwähnt. Mit anderer Planung könnte man da wahrscheinlich in einem Tag hinfahren 
Aber Fubbes hat ja nach persönlichen Präferenzen gefragt...



isartrails schrieb:


> Vielleicht so: Biken ist für dich keine Reiseart, sondern spielerischer Selbstzweck?



100% richtig erkannt 
Der Weg bzw. der Trail ist das Ziel und im Grunde genommen das einzige, was mich interessiert. Daher ja auch das "Cross-Problem"


----------



## Fubbes (1. Februar 2015)

@scylla Bei mir sind Alpencrosse bzw. Mehrtagestouren und das Erleben der Landschaft der Antrieb mich in die Berge zu begeben. Vorankommen, die Wege sind "fast" nebensächlich. Wenn ich am Ende wieder am Start stehe, empfinde ich das als total sinnlos. Da brauch ich ja gar nicht erst los fahren. Kringeln geht also gar nicht. Da sind wir total inkompatibel  Aber du hast meine Frage absolut korrekt beantwortet. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn's um Erleben der Landschaft geht, wäre meine Variante zumindest in Teilen vielleicht doch interessant für dich, weil das "nebenbei" noch absolute landschaftliche Highlights sind. Schöne Aussichten mag ich nämlich auch, zumindest da sind wir nicht weit voneinander entfernt. Ich hab vorne nochmal editiert und ein paar Bilder eingefügt zur Veranschaulichung.


----------



## isartrails (1. Februar 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Bei mir sind Alpencrosse bzw. Mehrtagestouren und das Erleben der Landschaft der Antrieb mich in die Berge zu begeben. Vorankommen, die Wege sind "fast" nebensächlich. Wenn ich am Ende wieder am Start stehe, empfinde ich das als total sinnlos.





scylla schrieb:


> Der Weg bzw. der Trail ist das Ziel und im Grunde genommen das einzige, was mich interessiert.


Im Zusammenleben mit meiner Frau habe ich gelernt, andere Haltungen und Erwartungen zu akzeptieren, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile.
Der einzige Grund, warum meine Frau mit mir zum Biken geht, ist, dass man unterwegs Esel trifft.
Und Katzen. Und ab und zu auch Hunde.
Ohne Schei$ jetzt, ist wirklich so. Singletrails interessieren sie nicht die Bohne, aber für ein Langohr ist ihr kein Umweg und Höhenmeter plus zuviel.
Von daher weiß ich, dass die Erwartungen ans Biken recht unterschiedlich sein können und ich hab gelernt, das so anzuerkenen.

Das heißt, ich bin so tolerant, deine Haltung zu respektieren, wenngleich ich mich ein wenig schwer damit tue. Denn ich glaube, dass man sich mit Erwartungshaltungen eher beschränkt, als den Erlebnishorizont zu erweitern. So wie sich meine Frau beschränkt, nur weil sie unterwegs Tiere sehen will.
Aber das ist nur mal meine Meinung, und man muss meine Meinung nicht teilen.

Nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen: ich fahr auch total gerne Trails und sie sind das Highlight einer jeden Tour, das i-Tüpfelchen und wasweißich noch alles. Aber: ob die Trails auf der Streckenlegung kommen oder nicht, halte ich für total nebensächlich. Wenn sie kommen, hab ich Glück gehabt oder super geplant. Wenn sie nicht kommen, dann ist das halt eben so, weil der liebe Oberchef da oben im Himmel die Erde nunmal so gebastelt hat, wie er es für richtig hielt und nicht, um mir zu gefallen.
Von daher bin ich mit meiner Grundeinstellung eher bei Fubbes und ich glaub, der fährt eigentlich auch ganz gerne Trails.
Ich glaube, und damit lass ich es dann auch bewenden, und es ist schon garnicht Besserwisserisch gemeint, dass man sich mit dieser Singletrails-Erwartungshaltung letzlich keinen Gefallen tut. Damit bewertet man jeden Abschnitt, den man fährt, nach dem immer gleichen Schema: Ob der Trail, bzw. der Abschnitt geil war, dann Daumen hoch, oder ob's ein Sch...ß war, dann Daumen runter. Damit hast du dann am Ende einer mehrtägigen Tour dauernd Pluspunkte und Minuspunkte an Streckenabschnitte verteilt, ohne dass die Reise bei einem einen tiefen Eindruck hinterlassen konnte.
Wenn man hingegen diese Erwartungshaltung nicht hat, dann kann die Tour plötzlich etwas ganz anderes entfalten: ihren ganz speziellen und eigenen Reiz. Und mehr muss sie meines Erachtens auch gar nicht.

Aber eigentlich gehört das gar nicht hierher...


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2015)

Da ich ein genauso toleranter Mensch bin, respektiere ich deine Ansichten natürlich genauso.
Aber ich glaube, du hast mich in eine etwas falsche Schublade gesteckt.
Ja, ich fahre in die Alpen hauptsächlich wegen der Trails. Ja, wenn eine Tour keine oder zu wenige Trails beinhaltet, dann taugt sie für mich weniger als gar nichts. Ja, ich fahre am liebsten anspruchsvolle Trails und bewerte durchaus einen Trail auf meiner persönlichen Hitliste nach seiner Schwierigkeit (je mehr desto besser).
Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich die ganze Zeit nur mit einem mentalen Notizblock im Hirn in den Alpen rumstolpere und die Augen vor landschaftlichen Highlights, historischen Sehenswürdigkeiten, Eindrücken, Begegnungen etc verschließen würde. Manchmal lass ich dafür auch einen Trail sausen. Bucco di Viso haben wir z.B. nur gemacht, weil es uns irgendwie gereizt hat, da durch zu klettern, aus Spaß an der Freude. Obenrum hätte es einen Trail gegeben . Einen tiefen Eindruck macht mir eine Runde auch mit Trails, und nicht jeder Eindruck hat was mit selbigen zu tun. Oder vielleicht sammle ich ja sogar mehr Eindrücke durch mehr Trails, weil ich außer allem drumherum noch einen Aspekt mehr habe?
Und das heißt auch nicht, dass jeder Weg S3+ sein muss um mir zu gefallen. Die Colle Rui Abfahrt ist z.B. eines meiner Highlights, obwohl sie selten über S1 ist, einfach weil die Landschaft super ist und man genussvoll runtersurfen kann.
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich weniger von den Westalpen gesehen habe als andere hier, nur weil ich meinen Fokus auf Trails habe. Vielleicht bin ich sogar gerade deswegen in einsame Ecken gekommen, die der "klassische" Westalpen-Crosser eher ignoriert, weil keine Zeit, sinnloser Umweg, zu schwierig für einen Cross, etc...
Für meinen Teil hab ich eher immer Mitleid mit den armen Crossern, die sich zum nächsten Ziel oder zur nächsten Etappe hetzen, und an so vielen schönen Dingen achtlos vorbei fahren müssen um in ihrem Zeitlimit über die Alpen zu kommen. Ich habe dieses "Crossen" schonmal probiert, und für mich war's weit nicht so schön und eindrucksvoll wie sinnlose entspannte Kringel-Trailtouren (obwohl nicht mal das ein richtiger Cross sondern auch nur ein 2wöchiger Kringel war )

Ich glaube, du hast nicht weniger Erwartungshaltungen an eine Tour als ich. Deine ist halt nicht,  einen tollen Trail zu fahren, sondern vielleicht irgendwo anzukommen, eine bestimmte Stelle zu sehen, über irgendeinen Pass zu fahren. Oder vielleicht hast du einfach die Erwartungshaltung, etwas unvergessliches zu erleben. Jeder Mensch hat Erwartungen, das ist der Antrieb dafür, etwas in Angriff zu nehmen.

Ist ja letztendlich auch egal, warum wir das tun, was wir tun, oder?
Deine Frau mag Esel, ich mag Steine. Hauptsache wir haben alle Spaß dabei


----------



## Fubbes (2. Februar 2015)

Jetzt habe ich doch mal ne Frage.
Als Alternative zum Col Mayt bzw. Thures habe ich versucht, etwas über den Passo Frappier herauszufinden. Erfolglos. Stuntzi ist ja schon mal zum Passo Longia hoch, von dort ist das nicht weit. Wenn die Abfahrt taugt, ergibt sich eine sinnvolle Verbindung zum Colle d'Abries.

Kennt hier jemand den Frappier?


----------



## rayc (2. Februar 2015)

schau mal bei www.VTTrack.fr, da gibt es auf jeden Fall eine Tour die über den Passo Frappier geht.
Wir hatten diese Rundtour in der näheren Auswahl.
Genaure Detaisl weis ich nicht mehr, ich müsste sie jetzt auch bei Vttrack suchen.

Es lohnt sich wirklich VTTrack.fr zu nutzen, selbst wenn man kein Französisch kann.


----------



## Fubbes (2. Februar 2015)

Guter Tipp!

Descente technique mais agréable, la seule du coin !!
Abstieg technisch aber ansprechend. Einsame Gegend.

Was bedeutet denn Kategorie T4 beim Abstieg? Ich habe keine Erklärung gefunden.


----------



## rayc (2. Februar 2015)

T4 -> S3

Die Franzosen fangen bei T1 an bis T5.
Das System ist älter als die dt. Singletrailskala.

M steht für Aufstieg
E für Gefahr

Link zur Erklärung suche ich morgen raus.


----------



## pedale3 (3. Februar 2015)

isartrails schrieb:


> ...Ohne Schei$ jetzt, ist wirklich so. Singletrails interessieren sie nicht die Bohne, aber für ein Langohr ist ihr kein Umweg und Höhenmeter plus zuviel...


 
Hey Mann, Klasse, in welcher Topo sind denn Langohren markiert?
Zum dem OT Thema fällt mir gerade ein: "Meine Frau ist Vegetarier, was mich auch zu so einer art Vegetarier mach..." (kleines Zitat aus allseits bekanntem, oft mehr von Männern, geschätztem Film).

Viele tolle neue Eindrücke hier! Vielleicht sollte ich mir die Pyrenäen Tour dieses Jahr klemmen und doch wieder (und wieder) in die Gegend. Was meinen die Experten?


----------



## isartrails (4. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ist ja letztendlich auch egal, warum wir das tun, was wir tun, oder?
> Deine Frau mag Esel, ich mag Steine. Hauptsache wir haben alle Spaß dabei


Genau, das lassen wir jetzt mal so als letztes Wort stehen.  ;-)


Fubbes schrieb:


> Descente technique mais agréable, la seule du coin !!
> Abstieg technisch aber ansprechend. Einsame Gegend.


@Fubbes: Du kannst französisch, oder soll ich dich verbessern?
"La seule du coin" heißt: die Einzige (Abfahrt) in der Ecke.
Er bestätigt also deine Annahme, dass die Abfahrt vom Col Frappier machbar wäre, mit dem Hinweis, dass es sonst weit und breit keine andere vernünftige gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

